# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Nietzsche

## fisnik

Vështrim

Nietzsche  Filozof lirik

Filozofia lirike e Nietzsche (Niçe) nuk i drejtohet arsyes. Edhe influenca e tij nuk diktohet aspak te filozofët e mirëfilltë, por më tepër te shkrimtarët dhe artistët.  Nëse suprimohet  Dekartit (Descartes), suprimohet idealizmi modern, nëse suprimohet  Marksi (Marx), suprimohen « dhjetë ditë të dridhjes së botës ». Por, nëse suprimojmë Nietzschen : fizionomia filozofike e shek. XX nuk ndryshon asgjë. Pse ? Bergson-i e ka cituar vetëm dy herë : njëherë kur thotë se,  ndarja e njerëzve në skllevër dhe  zotrinj është _« gabim »_ dhe herën tjetër për të shprehur  vitalizmin e Guyau (Jean-Marie Guyau. Husserl nuk e ka cituar kurrë. Heidegger i ka kushtuar vetëm disa orë, por duke e quajtur _«të shemtuar dhe shumë llafazan »_, sipas Hannah Arendit, kur ky iu kishte drejtuar Jaspers-it.  Nietzsche ishte filozof  i cili të mbushte me do  vështrime  që kaplonin shpirtin, apo aforizmat e tij   që shëndrisin sikur drita blici.  Por, ai nuk ka lënë pas veti një rrymë apo lëvizje të definuar qartë, një shkollë.
Filozofët më të njohur, disa janë apo kanë qenë fenomenolog apo heideggeristë, të tjerët spinozistë, neokantistë, marksistë, weilistë (Eric Weil), sartristë, por nietzscheanistë asnjë. Pse ka ngjarë kështu ?   Sepse tërsia e koncepteve të Nietzsches nuk ekziston si sistem, nga fakti se është vështirë të thuhet çdomethënje ka  të jeshë nietzschanist. Pastaj, konceptet e tij nuk janë koncepte themelore (kryesore).  _Cogito_ e Dekartit, imperativi kategorik i Kantit, _Aufhebung_ i Hegelit, zgjatja bergsoniane, _Daseine_ e Hegelit janë koncepte kryesore, pikënisja e analizave të pafundme apo piedestali i katedralës  së ideve. Ndërsa konceptet nietzscheane nuk janë bazament, ato janë të farkuara, problematike, të dyshimta. Vullneti i fuqisë : një metaforë, kthimi në përjetshmëri: një ide e vjetër greke, nga të cilat ka krijuar një mit: mbinjeriun, mbikrishtërimin (por njeriu a ka qenë gjithmnonë i krishterë?). Nga kjo rezulton një filozofi  jo e diskutuar, por një filozofi-fiksion. 

vazhdon

----------


## armandovranari

shume interesante, ne pritje...

----------


## fisnik

vazhdimi


  Nietzsche ishte nj&#235; lajmtar nj&#235; “guximtar” do t&#235; thonim, nj&#235; i beft&#235;, nj&#235; udh&#235;rrefues. Ai i hedh&#235; idet&#235; sikur tundime. E si t’u rezistohet gjithnj&#235; tundimeve? Edhe pse idet&#235; e Nietzsche-s nuk jan&#235; koncepte kryesore, jan&#235; fermentime t&#235; cilat si idebrum i gjejm&#235; shpesh te filozof&#235;t, por n&#235; ve&#231;anti te shkrimtar&#235;t apo artist&#235;t: p&#235;r nihilizmin – pasiv apo aktiv- lumturin&#235; si z&#235;vend&#235;sim t&#235; shenjt&#235;, progresin si ide moderne, „dmth falco“, socializmin si avatar t&#235; kristianiszmit, filozofia, morali si „art i interpretimit“, zgjidhja e realitetit n&#235; dukje, urt&#235;sia (men&#231;uria) tragjiko-dioniziake , bota si loj&#235;, pjes&#235;marrja e individit n&#235; „loj&#235;n e bot&#235;s“ etj. Pra influenca, q&#235; reagon m&#235; tep&#235;r si drejtim i t&#235;rthort&#235; se sa frontal, e q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; v&#235;shtir&#235; t&#235; rrethohet.
Po si duket sot? Ajo &#231;far&#235; na kujton Nietzsche, - thot&#235; Eugen Fink,  &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; „konvertim radikal“, pas rraskapitjes s&#235; tradit&#235;s. Kjo &#235;sht&#235; e vleshme aq m&#235; tep&#235;r kur sot, pas deshtimit t&#235; ideologjive dhe utopive t&#235; arsyes &#235;sht&#235; koha e konvertimeve t&#235; p&#235;rgjithsh&#235;me: sekteve t&#235; shumfishta, joshja e budizmit, etj. Pik&#235; e p&#235;rbashk&#235;t e t&#235; gjitha k&#235;tye jan&#235; konvertimet p&#235;r gjetjen e lumturis&#235;, m&#235; tep&#235;r euforike, se sa tragjike. K&#235;saj pik&#235;pamje, Nietzsche i kund&#235;rv&#235; nj&#235; konvertim tjet&#235;r, i cili supozon asgj&#235; m&#235; pak se sa nj&#235; rivler&#235;sim dhe nj&#235; p&#235;rmbysje t&#235; raportit ton&#235; me grek&#235;t: n&#235; kuptimin q&#235; grek&#235;t t&#235; mos jen&#235; vet&#235;m e kaluara e jon&#235;,  por edhe ardhm&#235;ria jon&#235; – q&#235; me k&#235;t&#235; mendim Nietzsche i paraprin&#235; visionit t&#235; Hegelit.
Pse grek&#235;t? Sepse grek&#235;t jan&#235; ata q&#235; e kan&#235; dashur jet&#235;n m&#235; s&#235; shumti, gjithnj&#235; duke mos pasur nevoj&#235; q&#235; ajo t&#235; ket&#235;  ndonj&#235; kuptim. Erwin Rhode, mik i Nietzsche-s, q&#235; ishte nj&#235; apologjist&#235; i flakt&#235; i helenizmit thoshte,  se injoronte &#231;do gj&#235; q&#235; lidhej me „sensin e jet&#235;s“. Duke aboluar nocionin q&#235; supozon shkat&#235;rrimin e t&#235; gjitha koncepteve me t&#235; cilat sot &#235;sht&#235; i lidhur njeriu si: kristianizmin, racionalizmin, progresizmin, pozitivizmin, moralin e detyrimit, demoktacin&#235;, socializmin, pra ky &#235;sht&#235; roli i mitit n&#235; kthimin e gj&#235;rave t&#235; p&#235;rjetshme. At&#235;her&#235; vullneti i sundimit nuk &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; vet&#235;m i gjithkohsh&#235;m, por &#235;sht&#235; edhe deshir&#235; p&#235;r nj&#235; fuqi komparative.  Ky sundim arrin&#235; piedestalin nga nj&#235; pohim absolut  p&#235;r jet&#235;n e „asgj&#235; m&#235; shum&#235;“, por i liruar nga finalitetet, nga „rob&#235;ria e q&#235;llimshme“. N&#235; shekullin XX, Henrich Heine, Louis-Augiste Blanqui, Gustave Le Bon kan&#235; folur, para Nietzsche-s, p&#235;r kthimin eternel. K&#235;shtu thoshte Blanqui, n&#235; vitin 1871: _„Ajo q&#235; shkruaj n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; moment n&#235; biruc&#235;n e nj&#235;  fortese n&#235; Taureau, e kam shkruar dhe do ta shkruaj n&#235; amshim, mbi tavolin&#235;, me pen, n&#235;n petka, n&#235; rrethana t&#235; ngjajshme_. Sa i p&#235;rket p&#235;rfilljes s&#235; pitagorian&#235;ve, stoicist&#235;ve, Nietzsche ka folur p&#235;r kthimin eternel me Erwin Rhode apo Franz Oberveck pa i akorduar ndonj&#235; interes t&#235; ve&#231;ant&#235;. Disa vite m&#235; von&#235; (1882 e 1884, kjo shnd&#235;rrohet n&#235; nj&#235; „sekret t&#235; tmerrsh&#235;m“, p&#235;r t&#235; cilin flet me nj&#235; „z&#235; plangprish&#235;s t&#235; shurdh&#235;r“, - thot&#235; Overbeck. N&#235; t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;, &#231;’ka ndodhur? Thjsht&#235;, ajo q&#235; nuk ishte ve&#231; nj&#235; _teori e famshme_ &#235;sht&#235; transformuar n&#235; mit – e destinuar t&#235; substituohet n&#235; mite, religjione apo jo, q&#235; i l&#235; njeriut pak shpres&#235; m&#235; shum&#235; p&#235;r nj&#235; jet&#235; m&#235; t&#235; mir&#235; apo fuqin&#235; „p&#235;r ta ndryshuar jet&#235;n“. Q&#235; individi t&#235; mund ta rijetoj&#235; p&#235;rjet&#235;sisht jet&#235;n e vet, pa nd&#235;rruar asgj&#235;, pa e zbukuruar me asgj&#235; dhe  pa mundur t’i ik&#235; k&#235;saj gjendjeje, ja p&#235;r &#231;ka duhet bindur njer&#235;zit dhe per &#231;ka duhet t&#235; jen&#235; objekt i predikimeve t&#235; ardhme, sepse k&#235;tu &#235;sht&#235; m&#235;nyra t&#235; ndahen dy llojet e njer&#235;zve: t&#235; fortit dhe t&#235; dobtit, ata q&#235; thon&#235; PO dhe ata q&#235; thon&#235; JO. 


vazhdon...

----------


## fisnik

Nietzsche nuk beson n&#235; kthimin eternel si teori fizike. Ai kritikon t&#235; gjitha konceptet q&#235; intervenojn&#235; n&#235; formulimin e hipotezes si : konceptin e s&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;s, konceptin  e njohjes, kategorit&#235; epistemoliogjike  si ajo e kauzalitetit, konceptet metafizike,  sikur nocionet e gjith&#231;kafit, t&#235; bot&#235;s, konceptet siantifike, sikur at&#235; t&#235; forc&#235;s, konceptet logjike, duke n&#235;nkuptuar nocionin e jo kontraditave. K&#235;shtu mbetet vet&#235;m MITI, i cili vlen&#235; vet&#235;m p&#235;r efektin q&#235; ka, kapacitetin e tij paralizues apo ekzaltues. K&#235;tu zbulohet pragmatizmi i Nietzsche-s  dhe nga k&#235;tu skepticizmi i tij karshi filozofis&#235;.
Por ky skepticiz&#235;m &#235;sht&#235; gjithashtu s’pari  skepticiz&#235;m ndaj vetvetes. Me praktik&#235;n skeptike, Nietzsche ka th&#235;n&#235; m&#235; shum&#235; se &#231;do filozof, prej Montegnit e k&#235;ndej, mbi natyr&#235;n e filozofis&#235;. Mendimi i nj&#235; filozofi nuk &#235;sht&#235; t&#235; menduarit  e mbr&#235;mjes, si&#231; donte Hegeli, por t&#235; menduarit e  m&#235;ngjesit. P&#235;r Nietzsche-n sikur p&#235;r Monetgnin i vlersh&#235;m esht&#235; vet&#235;m t&#235; menduarit e m&#235;ngjesit. Kjo do t&#235; thot&#235; se gj&#235;rat duhet trajtuar sikur i sheh p&#235;r her&#235; t&#235; par&#235;.  Filozofi i ardhsh&#235;m, tash q&#235; epoka e sistemeve gjindet prapa nesh, mendoj q&#235; do  t&#235; jet&#235; sikur shembulli i Montegnit dhe Nietzsche-s, nj&#235; tentues i p&#235;rhersh&#235;m duke u kthyer vazhdimisht n&#235; thermijat e nismave evidente, duke refuzuar &#231;do akumulim t&#235; dituris&#235; q&#235; do t&#235; &#231;onte n&#235; sistem dhe n&#235; ndaljen e t&#235; menduarit. N&#235;se filozofia &#235;sht&#235; gjithnj&#235; nj&#235; tentativ&#235; rifillimi, ajo &#235;sht&#235; n&#235; vetvete  nj&#235; _b]sk&#233;psis_[/b] (provim, refleksion, pyetje), k&#235;rkes&#235; infinite  n&#235;n iden&#235; e s&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;s, sepse n&#235; em&#235;r t&#235; s&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;s Nietzsche kritikon konceptin e s&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;s. Kush, n&#235; shek. XX, ishte m&#235; besniku karshi m&#235;simit t&#235; Nietzsche-s ? Me Hannah Arendt, mund t&#235; thuhet, ishte Heidegger-i. Ajo e krahason me Penelope-n, &#231;’tjerrej dit&#235;n, zhb&#235;hej nat&#235;n p&#235;r t&#235; rifilluar dit&#235;n tjet&#235;r: _„&#199;do  nj&#235;ri prej shkrimeve t&#235; Heidegger-it lexohet,_ thoshte ajo, _ skur t&#235; fillosh prej fillimit_. Heidegger e quan k&#235;t&#235; _“munges&#235; e p&#235;rfilljes me t&#235; cil&#235;n rifillon &#231;do her&#235; mendimi“_, dhe k&#235;t&#235; e thot&#235; ai edhe me rastin e Nietzsche-s. Me k&#235;t&#235; p&#235;rfillje ai i q&#235;ndron  besnik m&#235;simit t&#235; Nietzsche-s nuk e shnd&#235;rron n&#235; filozof lirik. Kjo &#235;sh&#235; nj&#235; e met&#235; e Heidegger-it, sepse, fundi i fundit, ajo q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; madh&#235;shtorja te Nietzsche: &#235;sht&#235; stili i tij, i cili nuk mund t&#235; barazohet me at&#235; t&#235; Paskalit, por p&#235;raf&#235;rsisht.

Marcel Conche

----------


## fisnik

P&#235;rseritja e P&#235;rgjithashme

_Ndarja me Lou von Salom&#233; dhe Paul R&#233;e, mik i p&#235;rhersh&#235;m, vdekja e Richard Wagnerit e kan&#235; ngutur Nietzschen n&#235; shkrimin e &#171; Zarathustres &#187;. Pik&#235;risht k&#235;t&#235; avantur&#235; t&#235; ve&#231;ant, t&#235; filluar n&#235; Portofino n&#235; vjesht&#235;n e vitit 1882 dhe t&#235; kryer n&#235; Nice gjat&#235; dimrit t&#235; viteve 1883-1884, Fr&#233;deric Pajak na ka mund&#235;suar ta rishijojm&#235; n&#235;p&#235;rmes monologut t&#235; br&#235;ndsh&#235;m t&#235; Nietzsche-s._ [/b]


Prill, viti 1882. Jam n&#235; Rom&#235;, me ftes&#235;n e mikesh&#235;s Malwida von Meysenbug. Ajo ma prezantoi nj&#235; vash&#235;z ruse nj&#235;zet vje&#231;e.  Thuhej se ishte e bija nj&#235; gjenerali. Quhet Lou von Salome. &#171;  Nj&#235; shpirt n&#235; nj&#235; trup t&#235; vog&#235;l sikur t&#235; ishte b&#235;r&#235; nga nj&#235; hukam&#235; &#187;, i thash p&#235;r t&#235;, mikeshes Malwida. Ajo &#235;sht&#235; e mrekullueshme. Posa e kam par&#235; siluet&#235;n e saj n&#235; bazilik&#235;n e Sh&#235;n Pjetrit (St. Pierre) kam menduar ta martoj. Por shikimi i saj, edhe pse ishte admirues, m&#235; dukej se shprehte nj&#235; far&#235; aversioni. Ndoshta p&#235;r shkak t&#235; mustaqeve t&#235; mia ? Apo p&#235;r shkak t&#235; syve t&#235; grop&#235;zuar dhe t&#235; errt&#235; ?  Ajo n&#235; vazhdimsi m’i shikonte duart – ndoshta pjes&#235;n m&#235; delikate t&#235; trupit tim. Femrat jan&#235; kurreshtare.
	Lou m’i p&#235;pinte fjal&#235;t. Mgjithat&#235;, ndiej se &#235;sht&#235; shum&#235; e shkatht&#235; t&#235; m&#235; kund&#235;rshtoj&#235;. N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; trup t&#235; but&#235; dhe  t&#235; eksituar ka nj&#235; shpirt  shkencor. Kur flasim p&#235;r sensualitetin ajo mbyllet n&#235; vete, pastaj e fillon bised&#235;n pik&#235;risht n&#235; at&#235; tem&#235;.
	 Miku im Paul Ren&#233;, i cili ma ka prezantuar me iden&#235; q&#235; t&#235; jetojm&#235; t&#235; tret&#235; s&#235; bashku, ka filluar t&#235; manifestoj&#235; nj&#235; doz&#235; xhelozie. Lou &#235;sht&#235; terheq&#235;se, ajo k&#235;t&#235; di dhe gjithashtu e di se sa e deshiron Pauli. Por e d&#235;shiron ai aq sa edhe un&#235; ?
	 N&#235; muajin n&#235;ntor, ne b&#235;m&#235; planin, Lou, Paul dhe un&#235; t&#235; shkojm&#235; t&#235; jetojm&#235; n&#235; Paris. Atje do t&#235; studjoja, t&#235; themi, pse jo matematik&#235;n.
	As nuk pata koh&#235; t&#235; g&#235;zohem Lou u s&#235;mur&#235;. Ishte moment i v&#235;shtir&#235;, p&#235;r pak q&#235; nuk vdiq, por e mori veten, dhe menjeher&#235; filloi me Paul-in t&#235; konspirojn&#235; kund&#235;r meje. Donin t&#235; m&#235; shohin duke ua mbathur k&#235;mb&#235;ve, sikur asket dhe brjet&#235;s idesh q&#235; isha n&#235; syt&#235; e tyre. M&#235; akuzonin se isha  fantezist dhe njeri q&#235; m&#235; mungonte diciplina. Ah ! se si e kan&#235; gjetur nj&#235;ri-tjetrin, jan&#235; t&#235; nj&#235; soji. Shum&#235; mir&#235; din&#235; t&#235; arronzhohen n&#235; shpin&#235;n time !
	Sipas tyre, un&#235; dashuroj n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; ekskluzive. Mu p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; m&#235; dojn&#235; aq pak. Un&#235; nuk e ndiej fare q&#235; dashuria &#235;sht&#235; e k&#235;till&#235;. Sa m&#235; shum&#235; q&#235; Lou largohet nga un&#235;, aq m&#235; tep&#235; m&#235; t&#235;hejk. &#203;shte luansh&#235; q&#235; mbron territorin e saj sikur t’i kishte p&#235;r gjini luan&#235;t e vegj&#235;l, e territori i saj &#235;sht&#235; liria e saj p&#235;r t&#235; reaguar sipas deshir&#235;s n&#235; &#231;far&#235;do rrethanash. Sa m&#235; p&#235;rket mua, un&#235; jam i paaft&#235; p&#235;r nj&#235; liri t&#235; k&#235;till&#235;. N&#235;se do t&#235; duhej ta krahasoja veten me ndonj&#235; shtaz&#235;, do t’isha qen, sikur Diogjeni, me nj&#235; nyanc&#235; se un&#235; nuk k&#235;rkoj njeri, por nj&#235; busht&#235;r. 
	Paul &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; djalosh plot humor, antipod i imi. E admiroj leht&#235;sin&#235; q&#235; ka p&#235;r humor dhe si i b&#235;n&#235; t&#235; qeshin kund&#235;rshtar&#235;t n&#235; taverna. Njer&#235;zit popullor nuk e frik&#235;sojn&#235; fare. Nd&#235;rsa mua, nuk di nga m&#235; vjen ky averzion p&#235;r humorin dhe p&#235;r shtrestat e ulta ? Ndoshta, nga babai im i dashur. &#203;sht&#235; e v&#235;rtet&#235; q&#235; nj&#235; bari nuk di ta b&#235;j t&#235; qesh&#235; askend. Megjithat&#235;, pak para vdekjes kur i filloi truri t’i dob&#235;sohej, m&#235; kujtohen gjestet e tij prej nj&#235; t&#235; &#231;menduri, dhe disa grimasa. M&#235; dukej komik. 
	Edhe un&#235; s&#235; shpejti do t’i b&#235;j t&#235; qeshin kund&#235;rshtar&#235;t – n&#235; llogarin time. 
	N&#235;na dhe motra ime e urrejn&#235; Lou-n. Iu duket e ndyt&#235; dhe vicioze dhe b&#235;jn&#235; gjith&#231;ka p&#235;r t&#235; m&#235; larguar prej saj. Jam i sigurt se do t’ia arrijn&#235;. Sidoqoft&#235;, ato kurr&#235; nuk do t&#235; pajtohen q&#235; nj&#235; fem&#235;r t&#235; m&#235; sht&#235;ngoj&#235; n&#235; krah&#235;t e saj. E vetmja grua e p&#235;rshtatshme do t&#235; ishte nj&#235; prostitut&#235;, por k&#235;tu, un&#235; nuk  gaboj.  
	Un&#235; nuk do t&#235; pij&#235; asnj&#235; got&#235; me punch duke folur me Lou n&#235;n drunj&#235;, sepse tash &#231;do  shpres&#235; p&#235;r ta fituar afeksionin e saj ka humbur.  Jam vet&#235;m me vetveten dhe me deshir&#235;n p&#235;r t’i dh&#235;n&#235; fund jet&#235;s. Kam kok&#235;dhimbje. Po e ndijej se si po m&#235; pushton &#231;menduria, nj&#235; &#231;menduri e r&#235;nd&#235; q&#235; ma kujton at&#235; t&#235; babait tim.
	Sa e &#231;uditshme, teprica e opiumit m&#235; kthen pothuajse n&#235; gjendje t&#235; arsyeshme ! Instikti im i jet&#235;s  gjen n&#235; shkat&#235;rrimin tim nj&#235; inspirim t&#235; ri, dhe ja q&#235;  merzia dhe  lodhja m&#235; japin krih.  Ooo ! ju t&#235; mjer&#235;, Paul dhe Lou, ju nuk m&#235; meritoni.  
	Un&#235; do ta gatuaj nj&#235; hero p&#235;r t&#235; cilin do t&#235; jem edhe baba edhe n&#235;n&#235;. Do ta quaj „Zarathustra“, sipas emrit t&#235; nj&#235; themeluesi t&#235; religjionit pers – un&#235; nuk kam t&#235; zhvilluar humorin, por  jam i shk&#235;lqyer n&#235; parodi. F&#235;mija im do t&#235; flas gjuh&#235;n e nj&#235; Bouddha q&#235; do ta ushqej me gjirin tim biblik. Do t&#235; jet&#235; nj&#235;far&#235; Antikrishti i paisur me oratori, i cili do ta p&#235;rziej gojarisht  parabol&#235;n e vjet&#235;r  me poema epike.
	I kam parapar&#235; nj&#235; ardhm&#235;ri t&#235; sigurt&#235;, do t&#235; jet&#235; profeti i nj&#235; relogjioni t&#235; ri. Megjithat&#235;, nx&#235;n&#235;sit e tij posa t&#235; proklamohen, do t&#235; hudhen. Un&#235; vet&#235; jam njeri p&#235;r t&#235; gjith&#235; e p&#235;r askend.
	Zarathustra lindi n&#235; rrug&#235; af&#235;r qytetit Portofino, gjet&#235; dimrit t&#235; vetmis&#235; absolute.
	Banoj n&#235; Rapallo, nj&#235; fshat modest peshkatar&#235;sh, jo larg Gjenoves. N&#235; mbr&#235;mje, nga dhoma ime, i d&#235;gjoj duke k&#235;nduar n&#235; port, e nat&#235;n, zhurma e val&#235;ve m&#235; pengon ta gjej gjumin. &#171; Kriz&#235; trishtuese. E urrej jet&#235;n &#187;,  i kam shkruar Lou-s&#235;. 
	Ndiej nevoj&#235; ta zbuloj nj&#235; mbinjeri. 
	Po e shkruaj &#171; Zarathustra &#187;, me kujdes, sikur nj&#235; n&#235;n&#235; q&#235; i jap gji f&#235;mij&#235;s. Do t’i shkruaj gjasht&#235; volume. Por hija e Lou-s&#235; po ma err&#235;son pand&#235;rpre mendjen. Aq sa e ndiej q&#235; po m&#235; pushton, po aq shum&#235; n&#235;na dhe motra ime m&#235; v&#235;rsulen. Kurr&#235; kafshata e jet&#235;s q&#235; m&#235; kan&#235; detyruar ta p&#235;rtypi nuk ka qen&#235; kaq e v&#235;shtir&#235;. 
	Nuk m&#235; flihet m&#235;. As somnifer&#235;t as ecjet e  gjata nuk m&#235; b&#235;jn&#235; hajr p&#235;r t’u qet&#235;suar. Un&#235; e linda Zarathustren, nd&#235;sa Lou &#235;sht&#235; prodhuesja e v&#235;rtet&#235;. Por p&#235;r fatkeqsin&#235; time, ajo po refuzon ta adoptoj&#235; birin e saj.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

O fisniko!

Me duket se ke bere pune dyfish kot.

Se pari me ato shkronjat qe ke zgjedhur me duket se i vetmi qe e ka lexuar shkrimin tend ke qene vetem ti.
E dyta me Nietzsche-n eshte e kote ta kruash jo vetem ti por te gjithe ata qe nuk mund ta kuptojne nje filozofi e cila i tregon njeriut se kush eshte se se si eshte rradhe na kete bote (plus te tjerat). Nejse nuk do rri tani te te shpjegoj se cfare gjurme ka lene Nietzsche pasi do te ishte mundim i kote, por vetem te them shih veten nen driten e fese apo te iluministeve dhe romantikeve dhe pastaj shihe nen driten nietschiane dhe do shohesh se kush eshte me afer realitetit.

----------


## armandovranari

Sunriser, ku jane bemat e Nices? Poetika e tij marramendese apo bindja e tij prej te semuri se nuk ka MORAL ne kete bote, dhe njeriu vepron sipas Vullnetit te paster per Pushtet?
Nicja nuk eshte gje tejter vecse nje hakmarres patologjik ndaj kriztianizmit dhe gjthckaje qe ka te beje me dashurine mes njerezve. Mbase nga qe ka qene i privuar tere jetes nga kjo gje.
Jeta e tij ka qene qe mizerje ne kete drejtim. Kjo eshte shume e dhimshme dhe eshte fatkeqsi. Une per vete kam vetem nje keqardhje te thelle per te.

----------


## fisnik

vazhdim



Shkurt, viti 1883. &#199;’koin&#231;idnc&#235;, n&#235; &#231;astin kur biri im erdhi n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235;, m&#235;sova q&#235; Wagneri paska vdekur n&#235; Venedik. Gjitha gondolat e qytetit ia paskan&#235; p&#235;rcjell&#235; kufomen n&#235; Kanalin e Madh. Ishte moshatar i babait tim. Kush e di ? Ndoshta isha biri i tij, nj&#235; djal&#235; tmerr&#235;sisht vras&#235;s. E kam dashur m&#235; shum&#235; se &#231;do gj&#235; n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235;, por edhe e kam urryer m&#235; s&#235; shumti autorutetin q&#235; ka pasur mbi mua. Miq&#235;sia jon&#235; p&#235;rpak mbaroi me gjak, por n&#235; hendek ra se ra. Nj&#235; koh&#235; kam menduar se m&#235; akuzonte p&#235;r pederiz&#235;m, n&#235; t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;, ai p&#235;rhapi lajmin p&#235;r mua se isha i prekur nga e keqja edhe m&#235; e turpshm&#235; - onanizmi. 
Megjithat&#235;, vdekja e tij m&#235; b&#235;ri me lot&#235;, &#231;ka &#235;sht&#235; edhe m&#235; keq, m&#235; s&#235;muri. 
	Para pak kohe, e &#231;ova Lou-n n&#235; Tribschen, n&#235; veri t&#235; Zvicr&#235;s, para sht&#235;pis&#235; ku e kam njohur  Wagnerin. Atje, buz&#235; liqenit, n&#235;n plepa t&#235; m&#235;dhenj, s’kam mundur ta reprimoj merzin&#235;. Ato dit&#235; t&#235; lumtura nuk kthehen m&#235;. 
	Sa e vog&#235;l  &#235;sht&#235; bota! A nuk ra n&#235; gjunj Lou p&#235;r t‘ia puthur duart magjistarit plak t&#235; Beirutit ?
	Jam ndar&#235; nga Paul. Tep&#235;r mosmarr&#235;veshje n&#235; mes nesh. Person i disimuluar, g&#235;njeshtar dhe  hipokrit, flet p&#235;r mua se jam i pavendosur dhe i &#231;mendur. Ky profesor p&#235;r moral meriton nj&#235; leksion me nj&#235; par&#235; pishtole. 
	Sa i p&#235;rket Lou-s&#235;, p&#235;rkund&#235;r dhimbjes q&#235; m&#235; shkakton, e pamundur q&#235; ta harroj. Ajo &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; egoiste e papar&#235;. Sikur mos t&#235; isha i k&#235;til&#235; si&#231; jam karshi moralit, do ta mbyllja n&#235; nj&#235; burg apo azil p&#235;r imoralitet. Megjithat&#235;, ajo &#235;sht&#235; e vetmja qenje q&#235; m&#235; mungon.  
	Tash e kam zemr&#235;n t&#235; ftoft&#235; akull, e cila m&#235; thot&#235; se nuk vyej p&#235;r asgj&#235;, se &#235;sht&#235; e kot t&#235; ndermarr&#235; &#231;far&#235;do qoft&#235; dhe „Zarathustra“ nuk &#235;sht&#235; ve&#231; nj&#235; &#231;menduri m&#235; tep&#235;r. Botuesi do t&#235; nxjerr&#235; nj&#235; gjys&#235;m milioni p&#235;rmbledhje k&#235;ng&#235;sh dhe broshura antisemite para se ta mbaroj&#235; librin tim. 
	Un&#235; q&#235; mednoja se kam ardhur nga nj&#235; vend ku s’banon njeri, m&#235; ka z&#235;n&#235; nj&#235; deshir&#235; e &#231;mendur t&#235; zhdukem dikund ku ende nxen dielli: n&#235; Spanj&#235;, Tunizi, pse jo edhe n&#235; Meksik&#235; ? P&#235;rfundimisht gjindem n&#235;n shiun dhe boren e Alpeve n&#235; Sils-Maria, mu n&#235; mes t&#235; qershorit. 
	E shkrova pjes&#235;n e dyt&#235; t&#235; &#171; Zarathustra &#187; n&#235; nj&#235; gjendje psikike af&#235;r ekspoldimit. 
Motra ime ka nd&#235;rmarr&#235; nj&#235; veprim v&#235;rtet&#235;  shkat&#235;rrues kund&#235;r meje. Jo mjaft e  k&#235;naqur q&#235; m&#235; ka ndar&#235; nga Lou, nuk ndalet duke iu v&#235;rsulur, e n&#235; t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; po m&#235; shkat&#235;rron mua. Ajo po m&#235; shtyn n&#235;  ikjen time. E ndiej se mund t&#235; ket&#235; arsye m&#235; shum&#235; se un&#235;, dhe kjo po m&#235; &#231;mend. 
E mbushur me perfiditet, &#235;sht&#235; pasionuar nga antisemitisti i  famsh&#235;m Bernhard F&#246;rster. Flasin se do ta themelojn&#235; nj&#235; koloni me rac&#235; t&#235; past&#235;r gjermane n&#235; Paraguay. 
K&#235;saj vjeshte, do t&#235; qendroj m&#235; tep&#235;r se nj&#235; muaj n&#235; Naumberg, n&#235; Gjermanin&#235; time montruoze ku qielli nuk &#235;sht&#235; ve&#231;se nj&#235; karikatur&#235;, para se t&#235; nisem p&#235;r Gjenov&#235;. Aq shum&#235; kam pasur dhimbje koke sa q&#235; me k&#235;shillin tim personal e kam z&#235;vend&#235;suar kloral hidratin me kali t&#235; fosfatuar, por s’ka kurr&#235;far&#235; p&#235;rmir&#235;simi.
Fillimi i dhjetorit, u vendosa n&#235; Nic&#235;, ku mbarova pjes&#235;n e tret&#235; t&#235; Zarathoustr&#235;s.
M&#235; 21 jam n&#235; Venedik. Ver&#235;s n&#235; Basel, n&#235; Zh&#252;rich , n&#235; Zvic&#235;ren italiane, e p&#235;r her&#235;n e tret&#235;  kthehem n&#235; Sils-Maria.
P&#235;rfundimisht, asnj&#235; klim&#235; nuk i konvenon as nuk do t’i konvenoj&#235; kurr&#235; nervoz&#235;s sime. P&#235;rseri shkova dimrit n&#235; Nice. Aty shkrova pjes&#235;n e kat&#235;r dhe t&#235; fundit t&#235; &#171; Zarathustres &#187;. N&#235; munges&#235; t&#235;  editorit, n&#235; dyzet ekzemplar&#235;, e publikova me shpenzime t&#235; mia n&#235; pranver&#235;n e vitit 1885. I pata vet&#235;m shtat&#235; lexues. 
A nuk &#235;sht&#235; kjo e &#231;uditshme : un&#235; q&#235; jam vet&#235;m nj&#235; karaxhoz dhe poet, pa dashuri, i rrethuar me miq kaq t&#235; posht&#235;r, pa para dhe bans&#235;, endem nga nj&#235; pansion n&#235; tjetrin, martir i vuajtjeve t&#235; dhimbjes s&#235; syve dhe t&#235; kok&#235;s, e ndiej veten si nj&#235; m&#235;sues i madh i njer&#235;zimit ! Edhe m&#235; mir&#235;, fatalitet.
Parandjenjat e mia lidhur me t&#235; mir&#235;n dhe t&#235; keqen do ta ndryshojn&#235; kursin e historis&#235;, t&#235; k&#235;saj historie q&#235; po e mbaj mes gishtave sikur dyll&#235; t&#235; but&#235;. Un&#235; jam ai q&#235; do t’i diktoj&#235; vlerat e reja p&#235;r nj&#235;mij&#235; vjet e ardhsh&#235;m. 
K&#235;t&#235; askush nuk e kupton, madje as besniku im Peter Gast. „Zarathustren“ ky e sheh si nj&#235; Bib&#235;l t&#235; re, e n&#235; syt&#235; e tij un&#235; jam nj&#235; Krisht i ri, apo ndoshta e ka lexuar keq urdh&#235;rin tim ? 
Jam dyzet vje&#231;. Jam i vetmuar dhe &#231;menduaria po m&#235; k&#235;rc&#235;non, po ia ndiej dor&#235;n e ftoft&#235; se si po ma perg&#235;dhel kafk&#235;n. 
Shum&#235; shpejt do ta braktis birin tim p&#235;r t’u krahasuar m rivalin tim t&#235; vet&#235;m, me at&#235; q&#235; vazhdimisht e kam dashur dhe urryer, v&#235;llain tim, kopjn time, armikun tim, t&#235; quajtur Jezu Krishti.
Dy shpetimtar&#235; do t&#235; luftojn&#235; duarthat&#235; : ai, predikuesi i dashuris&#235; dhe un&#235; Antikrishti i v&#235;rtet&#235;, q&#235; deklaroj : _&#171; Gjith&#235; njer&#235;zit q&#235; i kam njohur, i urrej n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; t&#235; paskufishme, bashk&#235; me ta edhe vetveten ! &#187;_
Nga ky luftim vdekjeprues, t&#235; dyt&#235; do t&#235; dalim t&#235; mundur : ai do t&#235; humb i vrar&#235; mbi Kryq e un&#235; do t&#235; vdes i humbur nga vetvetja. 
Ndoshta krejt do t&#235; jet&#235; e kund&#235;rta.

*Fr&#233;d&#233;ric Pajak*

----------


## fisnik

> _Postuar më parë nga SuNRiSeR_ 
> *O fisniko!
> 
> Me duket se ke bere pune dyfish kot.
> 
> Se pari me ato shkronjat qe ke zgjedhur me duket se i vetmi qe e ka lexuar shkrimin tend ke qene vetem ti.
> E dyta me Nietzsche-n eshte e kote ta kruash jo vetem ti por te gjithe ata qe nuk mund ta kuptojne nje filozofi e cila i tregon njeriut se kush eshte se se si eshte rradhe na kete bote (plus te tjerat). Nejse nuk do rri tani te te shpjegoj se cfare gjurme ka lene Nietzsche pasi do te ishte mundim i kote, por vetem te them shih veten nen driten e fese apo te iluministeve dhe romantikeve dhe pastaj shihe nen driten nietschiane dhe do shohesh se kush eshte me afer realitetit.*


SuNRiSeR

Pas hapjes së temës lidhur me Nietzschen dhe disa postimeve (përkthime të mia) të bëra shumë për ngutë dhe padyshim me gabime sepse vetë përkthimi është shpesh i zorshëm, qoftë ai edhe tekst i thjeshtë, ti ke ngritur disa pyetje që mud të ngrisin debate. Unë jam për debte me kokë të ftohtë, pra jo për ndezje pasionesh. Duke hapur ketë temë në *Forumin e filozofisë* (jo të religjioneve) kam dashur të tregoj se nuk jam për ndezje pasionesh fetare, edhe pse çështë e vërteta shpesh : si në jetën reale dhe virtuale jam përfshirë në situata shumë delikate për shkak  të ndihmës që kam dashur ti jap dikjut kur kam konsideruar se duhet ndihmuar. Ka ndodhur shpesh që tërë sherrin e kam marrë mbi vete. Gjëra të këtilla më kanë ndodhur edhe në foruminshqiptar. Ka pasur raste kur ndonjëri ka menduar se më njeh, se kam stil të shkrimit që i përngjan dikuj, se *X*   e  *Y* se... Vetë Armadovranari më ka sulmuar në një forum tjetër, sepse shkrimi im i ka gjasuar në shkrim të dikujt etj më vonë ka shkruar se megjithatë shkruaj mirë!. Nuk di nëse ka shkruar kështu  me porosinë e dikujt apo vetë ka kuptuar se eshte i gabuar. Çështë kryesore këtu?  E vërteta e pakontestuar se,  mua as herën e parë as të dytën nuk më ka vluar gjaku. Nuk iu kam përgjigjur fare! Ka pasur të tjerë që shkrimeve të mia u kanë dhënë erë froidiane, camyane, latinoamerikane  etj  Për  habin time edhe niçenane, madje  edhe atëherë kur kisha lexuar vetëm disa fragmente të tij në gjuhë të huaja, të cituara nga filozofë apo shkrimtarë të ndryshëm. Pikërisht, kjo ma ka ngritur kurreshtjen të lexoj diçka më shumë nga Nietzsche (Niçe)  dhe rreth tij. 

Vetëm para pesë dite e  kam mbaruar leximin e  Zarathustres.  Shumë gjëra më kanë impresionuar, të tjera aspak. Nëse të them se më ka impresionuar edhe Vdekja e Zotit edhe   Jeta është femër edhe Vullneti për fuqinë sigurisht do të mendosh se jam bërë dishipull i tij. Jo, aspak. Por që edhe sot, shpesh besimtarë më të mëdhenj të religjioneve të ndryshme, në momente deshprimi të thellë, e vejnë në pyetje ekzistenca e Zotit, kjo ska dyshim. Por, ata e shprehin në mënyrë tjetër. Si shembull mund ti citoj * X e  Y*  raste nga lufta e Kosovës. Pas gjithë shkatrrimeve, djegjeve, vrasjeve, dhunimeve që kanë ndodhur atje, kam dëgjuar njerëz të thonë: A ka Zot ore? Pse nuk po sheh, o Zot? A sheh, o Zot? Ps ke lejuar kështu o Zot? Pse se vret o Zot këtë njeri? Pse i duron o Zot këta njerëz? etjj.. Por ka pasur raste edhe më drastike: Moti kam thënë se nuk ka Zot!

 Kuptohet pas lalimit të gjendjes së deprimuar kam dëgjuar edhe të thonë Ndihmo o Zot! I madhi Zot na ndihmoftë! Kështu e paska shkruar Zoti! Me ndihmën e zotit di ta bëj këtë apo atë. etj

Sa kam mundur të kuptoj edhe Nietzsche ka dyshuar në vdekjen e Zotit, apo edhe që Zoti ka vdekur,  nga një deshprim i thellë; pas disa vdekjesh që kishte pasur në familje duke filluar nga vdekja e babait. 

*Jeta është femër* - unë po kufizohem vetëm me konstatimin se pajtohem në shumë gjëra me Nietzschen. Shembull i thjesht, imagjinoje këtë forum pa femra! Jo vetëm kaq! Gjithë jeta është femër. Femra, kujtoj është burimi i vetë jetës (lindja e Krishtit). Femra është nxitja e të gjithave, është shtytje, është e butë, e dashur, është e egër, është helm. Femra është, veç burimit të jetës, edhe përtrirja e saj (jetës). Nga ajo që dihet, Nietzshe nuk e kishte shijuar dashurinë e pastër të asnjë femre; as të nënes,  as të motrës e as të Lou-së, vashës që e kishte dashur edhe kur e urrente! Mendoj se është dashur të thotë Femra është jeta. Ndoshta e ka thënë në gjermanisht, por unë kam njohuri të cekta për këtë gjuhë.

*Shkurt, Femra është jeta. Asnjëherë askush nuk më ka disponuar sa femra as nuk më deprimuar sa ajo. Unë mendoj kështu! Kështu kam menduar para se ta lexoj Nietzschen! Kështu do të mendoj gjithë jetën, jo për hater të Nietzsches, të Buddhes, të Krishtit, Muhamedit apo Moizës, por për bindjen time.*.

*Vullneti për fuqin* - për të qenë i fuqishëm, apo si e kam përkthyer unë në disa vende vullneti për sundim- për të qenë sundimtar. Kjo qëndron edhe sot, kjo ka qëndruar edhe në kohën e politeizmit, në periudhën teiste dhe do të qëndrojë deri në përmbytjen e botës, nëse përmbytet ndonjëherë. Gjitha përmbytjet që kanë ndodhur deri tash dhe që i njeh njerëzimi kanë qenë të pjesërishme. Shumë shkatërrime kanë ndodhur për shkak të luftërave. Shpesh shkatarët e tyre kanë zotërta vetë (perënditë dhe perëndeshat). Fatkeqësisht për luftërtat njerëzimi i sotëm di vetëm nga ajo e trojes e këndej.  Kjo nuk pengon të besjomë se thelbi i tyre ka qenë Vullneti për fuqinë- për sundim. Çështë e çuditshme se detonator i këtyre luftërave, gjatë historisë, ka qenë femra (preteksti i martesës së Helenes). Kujto sa herë ka pasur vrasje te shqiptarët për një femër!!! Dhe kjo vazhdon të ekzistojë ende. 

Kur bota e vuri në bankën e të akuzuarit Nietzschen, ne nuk dinim gjë për të!
Kur kombet më të civilizuara e kanë rehabilituar dhe e kanë future në bibliotekat e tyre kombëtare, ne, shqiptarët; për hatër të Krishtit, të socializmit të bankrotuar (të tipit komunist), apo thejshtë, nga mendjemadhësia bajraktariste e shfrenuar shqiptare, nuk bëjmë mire nëse edhe njëherë e vrasim Nietzshen. Sepse kështu do ti themi botës që jemi më antikrisht, apo më antimuhamet se vetë Nietzsche. Antimuhamedanizmin mund tia mveshim edhe pse nuk kam verejtur se e ka permendur, por do ta bënim për tiu ngjarë atyrë që e kishin shpallur fashist, sepse motra e tij manifestonte dozë fashizmi në fjalimet e saj. 

Përndryshe, në jetën time, nga ajo që kam lexuar deri tash, më ka lënë gjurmë të pashlyeshme vetëm një shkrimtar (poet) i huaj,   që nuk është fare Nietzschean, as adhurues i flaktë i Krishtit a Muhamedit, as fetar i devotshëm, as rilindas ëndërrues. Ai i ka kënduar më së miri femrës dhe vuajtjës apo gëzimit që shkaton ajo te një mashkull. Atdheu i tij ishte femra! 

Unë kësaj radhe po ndalem këtu. Në vazhdim , mund të debatojmë edhe për Bankrotimin e së vërtetës, Anasjellja e vlerave, Pasioni e barazisë (egalitetit). Por në këtë fund, edhe unë do t'i shtroj dy-tre pyetje:

*Vallë pse u anatemua Nietzsche dhe nga kush? 

Kush i ka djegur në turma drush shkencëtarët më eminent të njerëzimit? 

A ishte Nietzsche fashist?!*


Unë e adhuroj, nga tanët, Fishtën! 
Ai i kishte, veç tjerave, edhe zanat!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nuk fola për çeshtjet teknike që mundëson forumi (zgedhja e shkronjave, ngjyrave etj). 
Mos u rrokni për kashtë, se dalin gjashtë!

----------


## armandovranari

Fisnik
Ne te vertete Nicja eshte terheqes persa i perket menyres se shkrimit psh. tek "keshtu foli Zarathustra" Por nuk i mjafton kaq nje mendimtari qe te hyje ne plejaden fisnike te njerezve te medhenj. Aty gjenden, Gete, Kant, Shopenhauer, Volter etj.
Mesa duket edhe ti e mendon pak a shume keshtu apo jo?

Nice fatekeqesisht, si per tiu pergjigjur nje pyetjes tende, u anatemua qe ne fillimet e publikimit te veprave te tij nga te gjithe kritiket, filozofet, letraret e kohes ne Gjermani. Ishte nje prodhim i vecante dhe stononte ne frymen e rregullit dhe displines Kantiane qe zoteronte Gjermanine e atyre viteve. 
Pervecse nga miku i tij Vagneri i cili, dhe ai me vone, do ti behet armik  per ceshtje qe kane te bejne me Moralin, dhe gjate gjithe jetes do te mbetet burimi me i madh i vuajtejeve shpirterore te pamata te Nices.
Dhe ne vazdhim anatemimi i tij u zbeh me shume per ti lene vendin nje mosperfillje gati totale, nje nulizimi gati total si nga lexuesi i thjeshte dhe nga koleget apo kritika. Pjesa e fundit e Zarathustres ka dale me tirazhin 40 cope!!!!!??
Nice mbeti i vetem me veten dhe me dhimbjet e tij fizike e shpirtetore qe ne fakt jane burimi i gjithe vepres se tij.

E kujt nuk i pelqen Nicja ne Adoleshence. Te gjithe kujtojme se jemi Zot dhe jemi gati ta djegim mes vullkanit djaloshar qe kemi ne gji, te gjithe MOralin, te gjitha rregullat jetike, gjithe historine para e pas nesh. Por vetem ne adoleshence ama.
Prandaj per mua ai mbetet ne kufijte e nje Poeti dhe titulli i temes duket shume i goditur "Nice- filozofi lirik"
Pare ne kete aspekt, NIce gezon te gjitha te drejtat qe i jep vuajtja e tij gati mbinjerezore, shpirti i tij i ngerthyer ne nje mije e nje labirinthe, qe : arti i llojit te vecante tij, qe me zor e futim tek filozofia, te merret seriozisht. Por, ai nuk e ngjit dot ne tribunen fisnike prej nga viganeve te mendimit njerezor dhe mjeshtrave te  letrave, u jepet e drejta te na japin leksione, te na japin mendje si i thone troc.

Une nuk mendoj se Nice ka qene fashist, pasi fashizmi dhe nazizmi ishin propaganda qe trumbetonin pastertine e nje race mbi nje tjeter, epersine nje race mbi nje tjeter. Ne keto doktrina nuk ka mbinjeri, por ka njerez me te larte, raca me te mira, dhe raca me te uleta.
Nice ishte larg problemeve te tilla. Ai e trajtonte njeriun ne pergjithesi, ne thelb. Mbinjeriu i tij ishte nje njeri i cili e kupton se nuk asnje moral absolut, ai e krijon vete moralin e tij duke synuar pushtet, gjithnje e me teper pushtet. Mbinjeriu i Nices eshte nje NJeri i cili e kupton qe Zoti, si burimi kryesor i Moralit ne boten e sotme (kristiane, pefsdhi dhe islame) vdiq, pra Zoti vdiq, nuk me moral dhe ai eshte i afte te jetoje pas kesaj. Ai e gjen perseri kuptimin e jetes,ose me mire ai ben dhe pa te ne kete bote.
Sic eshte majmuni per njeriun, burim turpi dhe shtyse per tejkalim, ashtu eshte njeriu per Mbinjeriun- thote Nice.

Interesi per Nicen eshte ngjallur nga Shekulli i 21 kur shume filozofe e rizbuluan dhe e shfrytezuan, psh Sartri.
Nice bente pershtypje sepse ishte jashte rrymes, ishte nje disident, nje kulm i devijances nga fryma e pergjithshme e mendimit te shek 19.

ps. fisnik, ne shqiperimet e veprave te tij perdoret gjeresisht termi Pushtet.(jo sundim apo fuqi)

NJe sqarim, une nuk te kam "sulmuar" askund, diku shkruajta se nje fragment yti perngjasonte me nje fragment tek i "i Huaji" i kamy-se, por po te dish ta shohesh edhe ai kompliment eshte. apo jo?  :buzeqeshje:  

Edhe nje sqarim tjeter, me fyen kur thua se mund te kem qene i ndikuar prej dikujt tjeter kur te shkrojta se "ti shkruan shume bukur" Une ca ti them ti them hapur. Edhe tani po te them qe kam vleresim te larte per cfare kam lexuar prej teje ketu ne forum.

----------


## fisnik

*Ni&#231;e e ka  menduar (paralajm&#235;ruar)  kaosin  bot&#235;s moderne*

 lindur me 1844, Ni&#231;eja q&#235; her&#235;t i habit profesor&#235;t e vet p&#235;r temperamentin, diturin&#235; dhe pavar&#235;sin&#235; e jasht&#235;zakonshme. Pas teologjis&#235;, te cil&#235;n se shpejti e l&#235;, studion filologjin&#235; klasike, dhe n&#235; Greqin&#235; parasokratiane, dionisiane, gjen frym&#235;zimet dhe modelet e para. Duke u marre me muzik&#235; z&#235; miq&#235;si t&#235; ngusht&#235; me Vagnerin (Richard Wagner), por, m&#235; von&#235;, i d&#235;shp&#235;ruar nga orientimi i krishter&#235; i Vagnerit, nga kulti i vjet&#235;r gjerman dhe nga se Vagneri ishte tep&#235;r dramaturg e shum&#235; pak muzikant", i shk&#235;put fare lidhjet me te. N&#235; vitin 1869 u ftua p&#235;r profesor ne Bazel, por q&#235; me 1870 merr pjes&#235; ne Luft&#235;n gjermano-fr&#235;nge si infermier vullnetar. Pas udh&#235;timeve (ne Zvic&#235;r dhe Itali) lidhi shum&#235; miq&#235;si t&#235; reja, por zhvillimi mendor dhe thellimi n&#235; bot&#235;n e vizioneve t&#235; veta e vetmon gjithnj&#235; e me tep&#235;r Ni&#231;en, k&#235;shtuq&#235; shum&#235; simpati t&#235; hershme, si ishte ajo ndaj Shopenhauerit (Arthur Schopenhauer), i braktis fare. Shum&#235; vite me radh&#235; merrej edhe me studimin e problemeve t&#235; shkencave ekzakte, e krahas veprave filozofike eminente shkruante edhe vjersha. Pas s&#235;mundjes s&#235; rend&#235; vdiq me mendje krejt&#235;sisht te err&#235;suar, kurse veprat e tij i botoi (e disa letra edhe i falsifikoi dhe i shtoi disa vende) motra e tij ambicioze dhe me prirje raciste Elizabet Ferster-Ni&#231;e (Elisabeth F&#246;rster-Nietzasche).

Pik&#235;risht kjo mot&#235;r — si e v&#235;rtetoi Karl Shiehta (Karl Schlehta) — ka ,,merita" m&#235; t&#235; m&#235;dha (bashk&#235; me disa interpret&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235; fashist&#235 :shkelje syri:  q&#235; filozofia e Ni&#231;es, me nj&#235; propagande t&#235; gjer&#235;, u keqp&#235;rdor ne Rajhun e tret&#235;. Ni&#231;eja e zhvillonte filozofin e vet, t&#235; shkruar ne m&#235;nyr&#235; kryesisht aforistike dhe josistematike, shpeshher&#235; n&#235; kund&#235;rshtim me tezat e synimet e veta te m&#235;parshme dhe n&#235; kund&#235;rth&#235;nie karakteristike vet&#235;m p&#235;r at&#235;. P&#235;rkund&#235;r k&#235;saj, mund te sh&#235;nohen qart&#235; disa tema themelore dhe preokupime esenciale t&#235; mendimit t&#235; tij.

Vdekja e per&#235;ndis&#235; (Zotit), nj&#235;ra nga tri temat e m&#235;dha t&#235; tij, &#235;sht&#235; pasoj&#235; e q&#235;ndrimit negativ te Ni&#231;es ndaj sfer&#235;s se k&#235;rkes&#235;s, ndaj moralit tradicional dhe metafizik&#235;s platonike. Vdekja e per&#235;ndis&#235; &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;rfundimi i se v&#235;rtet&#235;s historike n&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;n bota &#235;sht&#235; b&#235;r&#235; p&#235;rrall&#235;, kurse njeriu i tjet&#235;rsuar n&#235; at&#235; bot&#235;n tjet&#235;r dhe mbinjer&#235;zore, prandaj me k&#235;t&#235; demaskohet edhe ajo q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; id&#233;ale, e lart&#235;, e past&#235;r, morale, mbinjer&#235;zore si ,,njer&#235;zore dhe tep&#235;r njer&#235;zore". Vdekja e per&#235;ndis&#235;, negacioni i asaj bote tjet&#235;r q&#235; do t&#235; donte t&#235; ishte mbi njeriun, &#235;sht&#235; lindja e mbinjeriut. K&#235;t&#235; vdekje e njohin t&#235; gjith&#235; q&#235; p&#235;rnj&#235;mend jetojn&#235; ne histori, t&#235; gjith&#235; p&#235;rpos plakut t&#235; &#231;uditsh&#235;m nga Zarathustra q&#235; jeton dhe murmuron n&#235; pyll, q&#235; jeton vet&#235;m n&#235; natyr&#235; si pjes&#235; e natyr&#235;s dhe p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; arsye, n&#235; t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;, jeton jasht&#235; historis&#235;. Historia bot&#235;rore nuk &#235;sht&#235; me t&#235; folur i hyjnis&#235; por &#235;sht&#235; e shtruar n&#235; vetveten, e me k&#235;t&#235; &#235;sht&#235; v&#235;n&#235; ne pyetje edhe mendimi i krishter&#235; p&#235;r nj&#235;afatshm&#235;rin&#235; e ngjarjes njer&#235;zore si p&#235;rparim i vazhduesh&#235;m drejt q&#235;llimeve t&#235; fundit q&#235; ka zgjidhjet ky&#231;e t&#235; veta n&#235; disa fasa themelore t&#235; historis&#235;. Historia e drejtuar nga vullneti i per&#235;ndis&#235; dhe profet&#235;t e tij, pas dy mij&#235; vjet&#235;sh arriti deri ne pik&#235;n e vet m&#235; t&#235; ul&#235;t dhe prandaj u b&#235; nj&#235; kthes&#235; kaq radikale. Me vdekjen e per&#235;ndis&#235;, pra mohohet ideja mbi p&#235;rparimin e vazhduesh&#235;m nga e cila del filozofia e gjithmbarshme e historis&#235; s&#235; metafizik&#235;s evropiane. Por ai gjithashtu e mohon tez&#235;n se e v&#235;rteta e mir&#235;fillt&#235; e njeriut &#235;sht&#235; shpirti, e jo trupi. Por kur pohonte se iluzioni m&#235; i madh &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;rbuzja e trupit, Ni&#231;eja megjithat&#235; nuk e p&#235;rkrahte ndonj&#235; tez&#235; biologjistike. Trupi nuk &#235;sht&#235; menduar si organiz&#235;m filozofik, por ai, si kund&#235;rparim i parimit transmundan shpirt&#235;ror, inteligjibil, te krishter&#235;, &#235;sht&#235; simptom dhe simbol i sjelljes ndjenjore-mendore te njeriut, e v&#235;rteta e tij autentike njer&#235;zore, ,,trupore". Shpirti, p&#235;rkund&#235;r k&#235;saj, &#235;sht&#235; vet&#235;m ,,arm&#235; dhe lod&#235;r" e trupit t&#235; k&#235;till&#235;, megjith&#235;se shpesh her&#235; mendohet se &#235;sht&#235; zot&#235;rues absolut i tij. Shpirti &#235;sht&#235; parcialitet, kurse trupi totalitet i ekzistenc&#235;s njer&#235;zore. Gjithsesi, njeriu q&#235; nuk ka forc&#235; q&#235; n&#235;nshtrimin ta shnd&#235;rroj&#235; ne fuqin&#235; e sjelljes, nuk mund ta pranoj&#235; vdekjen e per&#235;ndis&#235;. Vet&#235;m me vdekjen e per&#235;ndis&#235;, n&#235; t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;, njeriu edhe mund t&#235; b&#235;het mbinjeri. Prandaj ka vdekur per&#235;ndia q&#235; njeriu te mund t&#235; sundoj&#235;, e k&#235;t&#235; sundim e mund&#235;son shkalla e lart&#235; e vullnetit p&#235;r fuqi. Prandaj vulineti p&#235;r fuqi &#235;sht&#235; konsekuenc&#235; e drejtp&#235;rdrejt&#235; dhe e par&#235; e vdekjes s&#235; per&#235;ndis&#235;. Sepse, para per&#235;ndis&#235;, si para abstraksionit me t&#235; lart&#235;, te gjith&#235; jemi te barabart&#235;, meqen&#235;se jemi nj&#235;soj t&#235; vegj&#235;l. Para per&#235;ndis&#235; jemi t&#235; pafuqish&#235;m, nuk kemi vullnet p&#235;r fuqi, per&#235;ndia i ka futur n&#235; vetvete t&#235; gjitha fuqit&#235; tona, i ka thithur t&#235; gjitha energjit&#235; tona, para tij b&#235;hemi qenie t&#235; zbehta, abstrakte, pa diferencime. Por, per&#235;ndia ka vdekur. Ne at&#235; &#231;ast te gjith&#235; ishim te barabart&#235;, prandaj Zaratustra vdekjen e per&#235;ndis&#235; ua rekomandon te gjith&#235;ve, ne m&#235;nyr&#235; q&#235; te t&#235; gjith&#235; ta zbulonte fuqin&#235; e fshehur, megjith&#235;se t&#235; gjith&#235; — e sidomos ata te pafuqishmit — nuk d&#235;shirojn&#235; ta d&#235;gjojn&#235;. Me vdekjen e per&#235;ndis&#235; nj&#235;koh&#235;sisht bartet e t&#235;r&#235; fuqia n&#235; njeriun. Por pik&#235;risht at&#235;her&#235; tregohet se si personalitetet autonome — q&#235; nuk mund t&#235; fshihen m&#235; p&#235;r ndonj&#235; fuqi m&#235; t&#235; lart&#235; heteronome — nuk jan&#235; t&#235; barabarta, nuk mbajn&#235; ne vet&#235; shkall&#235;n e nj&#235;jt&#235; t&#235; vullnetit p&#235;r fuqi. Prandaj edhe b&#235;het diferencimi: ndahen t&#235; pafuqishmit, turma, ,,tufa" q&#235; d&#235;shiron q&#235; ta udh&#235;heqin t&#235; tjer&#235;t, q&#235; k&#235;rkon barinj t&#235; rinj dhe paraqitet mbinjeriu, njeriu q&#235; sundon dhe n&#235; t&#235; cilin sundon vullneti i tij p&#235;r fuqi. Vullneti p&#235;r fuqi triumfon n&#235; parimin e mosbarazis&#235;, kurse ,,barazia th&#235;rret p&#235;r barazi pik&#235;risht p&#235;r shkak t&#235; pafuqis&#235;".

Vazhdon…

NB: Armando, shkrimin tend do ta lexoj m&#235; vone... koha...

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Fisnik!

Disidentet porthuajse gjithmone anatemohen ne rradhe te pare nga rivalet e tyre me me influence te cilet konsiderrohen si te pagabueshem (te pakten qe kane lene dicka ne histori). Nietzsche ishte sic thote Armando me siper kundra rrymes. Ai i vuri emer disa sitatave me te cilat njeriu prballet qe nga lindja deri ne vdekje. Ai doli hapur kur tha qe Zoti vdiq, nderkohe qe filozofe te tjere mund ta kishin kapur kalimthi ceshtjen e mbinjeriut, te njeriut-zot por askush nuk morri persiper barren per te krijuar nje levizje filozofike (megjithese shume e kontraversuar) qe te predikoje kete fakt. Tjetra qe e beri emrin e Nietzsches qe te mos rradhitet ne eliten e mendimit njerezor eshte edhe quajtja e tij si inspiruesi i nazizmit dhe i racizmit, megjithese per mendimin tim nuk ka llogjike me te gabuar se kjo. Ai kurre nui permendi ndonje dallim racial apo te shprehte ndjenja urrejtjeje kundrejt ndonje kombi tjeter. E vetmja gje qe ai shkroi ishte per deshiren e lindur te njeriut per te pasur pushtet dhe nga kjo vjen edhe ndarja ne njeri dhe mbinjeri. Kjo eshte nje pike qe eshte studiuar dhe sterstudiuar dhe jane nxjerre 1000 perfundime por per mua Nietzsche megjithese nuk eshte i nje kalibri si shume filozofe dhe mendimtare te tij eshte nje emer qe ka lene gjurme nga pas. Keto gjurme sot kane mmarre nje drejtim paksa te ndryshem nga ato qe kemi pare ne shekullin XX por megjithate ideja e mbinjeriut eshte realitet (te pakten per mua) pasi eshte paraqitja e perpjekjeve te njeriut per te qene dicka, per te pasur nje fjale qe degjohet dhe nje dore qe kur ndrihet te tjeret heshtin.

Pershendetje, S.

----------


## fisnik

Tash më pëlqyen të dy shkimet e postuara. Edhe këtu po ndryshon mendimi rreth Niçes dhe "kotësisë së dyfisht". 
Nga profesioni nuk jam filozof dhe sigurisht që të dytë keni njohuri më shumë se unë. Megjithatë, armandovranari më bëhet se ka literaturë të vjetruar për Niçen se sa Sunriser. E them kete, armando, duke u bazuar në mendimin tende se "zarathustra eshte per adoleshentet", apo përsfërsiht keshtu. 

Ndoshta gabohem, por kështu mendoj pa ndonje qellim me parapaskena te merzitshme.

Ndërsa, kur e patëm bisedën te Camy me ty armando,  ate qe ke thene ti eshte  e vërtete, por atë fjali të tij e pata dalluar nga te tjerat, për te kuptuar se nuk ishte e imja. E verteta është se aty per aty me lindi një frymzim te kritikoje nje situate paradoksale ne forum qe nuk dua ta ringjalli.

Ndërsa për Niçen nëse pajtoheni vazhdojmë edhe pak, sepse tash jam i bindur se shpeshherë njerëz të caktuar flasin dhe kritikojnë duke përmnedur Niçen, pa e lexuar kurrë. 

Nje qartësim dua ta bej lidhur me fjalën fuqi, sundim, pushtet. Të pajtohemi te Niçe ka te njejtin kuptim. Nëse dikush nga regjino i gjermanishtes ka mundësi te na ndihmojë si do te perkthejej nga origjinali ne shqip kjo fjali: *"Wille zur Macht*".

----------


## Dita

Teme me material me vlere per zgjerim e thellim njohurish mbi veprimtarine e Nices. Po nderhyj, sepse u kerkua ne postimin e fundit nga Fisnik nje perkthim nga origjinali per togfjaleshin "Der Wille zur Macht".


Wille - vullnet, dashje, qellim i ngulmet

der Wille zur Macht - kembengulja drejt pushtetit 

(te dyja keto sipas fjalorit Gjermanisht - Shqip, Fiedler/Klosi, Langenscheidt 1997)




Ne nje botim te Shqiperise (qe e kam pasur ne dore per pak dite) e kam pare te perkthyer si "Vullneti per pushtet".

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Ne anglisht perkthehet Will to Power. A nuk mund te perkthehet ne shqip 'vullneti per pushtet'?

----------


## fisnik

Falemnderir Dita dhe Qafir Arnaut për përkthimet. Tash është e qartë, për të gjithë,  për çfarë e kemi fjalën. Mund të mendojme se a është secili vullnet i fuqisë (për fuqinë) edhe vullneti për pushtet apo sundim. 
Falemnderit edhe njeherë!

----------


## fisnik

VULLNETI P&#203;R FUQI (PUSHTET-SUNDIM)

Vullneti p&#235;r fuqi  (pushtet, sundim), tema e dyt&#235; e madhe e filozofis&#235; se Ni&#231;es, q&#235; nuk &#235;sht&#235; objekt i njohjes, por edhe vet&#235; njohja &#235;sht&#235; objekt i saj, nuk &#235;sht&#235; pararealitet vet&#235;m antropologjik por edhe kosmologjik p&#235;r te cilin njeriu &#235;sht&#235; vet&#235;m fenomen ky&#231;. Jeta dhe vdekja, natyra, njohja, rendet shoq&#235;rore, pik&#235;pamjet ideore, pozita e njeriut, vier&#235;simi, raportet e gjinive, filozofia me te gjitha disiplinat e veta, nd&#235;rmarrjet shkencore, kryengritjet sociale etj., nuk jan&#235; gj&#235; tjet&#235;r pos manifestime m&#235; pak t&#235; fshehura ose me pak t&#235; hap&#235;ta t&#235; vullnetit p&#235;r fuqi (p&#235;r pushtet).
— Vullneti p&#235;r pushtet megjithat&#235; mbetet gjithmon&#235; n&#235; horizontin e qenies dhe nuk &#235;sht&#235; — sikurse pohojn&#235; shum&#235; interpret&#235; — parimi themelor i filozofis&#235; s&#235; Ni&#231;es. Vullneti p&#235;r pushtet shfaqet me koh&#235;, q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235;koh&#235;sisht edhe kufiri qen&#235;sor i tij, sepse ai mund t&#235; doj&#235; vet&#235;m at&#235;her&#235; kur dashja e tij rrjedh se bashku me koh&#235;n, n&#235; qoft&#235; se p&#235;rparon nga e kaluara drejt se ardhmes, n&#235; qoft&#235; se vepron n&#235; kalimin e koh&#235;s. Ai nuk mund ta ndryshoj&#235; t&#235; kaluar&#235;n, ta b&#235;j&#235; at&#235; q&#235; ka qen&#235; at&#235; q&#235; s'ka qen&#235; dhe prandaj koha &#235;sht&#235; fuqia n&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;n shterren t&#235; gjitha kuantumet e fuqis&#235;. T&#235; b&#235;het e mundshme kjo ,,dashje mbrapa" (,,das Zur&#252;ckwollen") e vulinetit p&#235;r fuqi, nuk &#235;sht&#235; vet&#235;m dashje n&#235; ndonj&#235; drejtim tjet&#235;r, por dashje p&#235;r kthimin e t&#235;r&#235;sis&#235; se struktur&#235;s se koh&#235;s, q&#235; dashja e se kaluar&#235;s t&#235; b&#235;het identike me dashjen e se ardhmes. Kjo &#235;sht&#235; e mundshme t&#235; arrihet vet&#235;m n&#235; qoft&#235; se n&#235; kozmos sundon kthimi i p&#235;rhersh&#235;m i s&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;s, prandaj k&#235;shtu kjo kategori fundamentale &#235;sht&#235; pasoj&#235; e tez&#235;s mbi vullnetin p&#235;r fuqi (pushtet-sundim).

Kthimi i p&#235;rhersh&#235;m e mohon frym&#235;n e hakmarrjes, ai &#235;sht&#235; mendimi me i ,,lart&#235;" dhe me i r&#235;nd&#235;" i Ni&#231;es q&#235; si enigm&#235;" nuk mund te argumentohet as t&#235; rr&#235;zohet n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; empirike. Nj&#235;mend, Ni&#231;e as q&#235; provon ta b&#235;j&#235; k&#235;t&#235; ndonj&#235;her&#235; (me tez&#235;n se shuma e elementeve &#235;sht&#235; definitive), por ky nuk &#235;sht&#235; dimensioni i v&#235;rtet&#235; i k&#235;tij mendimi. Fjala &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;r struktur&#235;n e re t&#235; koh&#235;s, e cila s&#235; kaluar&#235;s i jep hapjen ndaj s&#235; ardhmes, kurse s&#235; ardhmes i jep forc&#235;n, realitetin e se kaluar&#235;s. Vet&#235;m me kthimin e p&#235;rhersh&#235;m mund t&#235; p&#235;rmbyset koncepcioni teologjik i krishter&#235; i botes, t&#235; tregohet se si nuk ka q&#235;llim t&#235; fundit q&#235; synojm&#235;, nuk ka per&#235;ndi t&#235; cilit do t'i sakrifikojm&#235; te gjitha. Nj&#235;koh&#235;sisht, vullneti p&#235;r fuqi mund te shfaqet vet&#235;m k&#235;shtu ne form&#235;n e vet t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; me t&#235; fuqishme, sepse vet&#235;m njeriu m&#235; i fuqish&#235;m, e jo me i dob&#235;ti q&#235; ka frik&#235; nga kthimi i p&#235;rhersh&#235;m, mund t'i q&#235;ndroj&#235; k&#235;tij m&#235;simi. Vdekja e per&#235;ndis&#235; — eliminimi i q&#235;llimit teologjik, transcendent dhe vullneti p&#235;r fuqi si k&#235;rkes&#235; imperative q&#235; t&#235; eliminohet pandryshueshm&#235;ria e me k&#235;t&#235; edhe pakthyeshm&#235;ria e se kaluar&#235;s, fitojn&#235; arsyetimin e vet n&#235; m&#235;simin mbi kthimin e p&#235;rhersh&#235;m t&#235; s&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;s. Rr&#235;zimi i kuptimit eshatologjik t&#235; krishter&#235; t&#235; koh&#235;s mbi p&#235;rparimin e p&#235;rhersh&#235;m dhe kuptimi i sundimit t&#235; njer&#239;ut t&#235; fuqish&#235;m, njeriut me vullnet p&#235;r fuqi, q&#235; pas vdekjes s&#235; per&#235;ndis&#235; mbetet i vetmi bart&#235;s i ecuris&#235; se kuptimshme, mund t&#235; mendohet deri n&#235; fund vet&#235;m n&#235; qoft&#235; se mund t&#235; q&#235;ndroj&#235; si mendim eksistencial dhe m&#235; i lart&#235; q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; i bartur me vet&#235; struktur&#235;n e qen&#235;sis&#235; — si kthim i p&#235;rhersh&#235;m i s&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;s.
N&#235; dukje vet&#235;m aforistik, josistematik e madje edhe jokonsekuent, mendimi i Ni&#231;es tregohet vet&#235;m k&#235;shtu — n&#235; lidhshm&#235;rin&#235; e brendshme kuptimore t&#235; vdekjes s&#235; per&#235;ndis&#235;, vullnetit p&#235;r fuqi dhe kthimit t&#235; p&#235;rhersh&#235;m t&#235; s&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;s — koherent dhe i menduar nga brenda. Pra, megjith&#235;se Nice shpeshher&#235; n&#235; jet&#235;n e tij fliste n&#235; m&#235;nyra krejt&#235;sisht t&#235; ndryshme p&#235;r t&#235; nj&#235;jtat gj&#235;ra (pa folur vet&#235; madje as q&#235; e ka korrigjuar ndonj&#235;her&#235; mendimin e vet t&#235; m&#235;parsh&#235;m),p&#235;rkund&#235;r t&#235; gjitha kund&#235;rth&#235;nieve imanente t&#235; filozofis&#235; se tij, madje edhe p&#235;rkund&#235;r faktit se te Ni&#231;eja kurr&#235; nuk ka qet&#235;si t&#235; s&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;s, k&#235;naqje me q&#235;llimin e arritur, ky mendim i tij na duket nj&#235; rrjedh&#235; e pashk&#235;putshme n&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;n nuk kishte folur kurr&#235; fjala e fundit. Pra, p&#235;rkund&#235;r t&#235; gjitha k&#235;tyre, kthimi i p&#235;rhersh&#235;m i s&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;s, &#235;sht&#235; kulminacioni i nd&#235;rtes&#235;s filozofike t&#235; Ni&#231;es q&#235; del nga dy motivet e tjera themelore te mendimit te tij: vdekjes s&#235; per&#235;ndis&#235; dhe vulinetit p&#235;r fuqi. Por, ne kontekstin real historik, ky mendim nj&#235;koh&#235;sisht &#235;sht&#235; kufi esencial i mendimit te Ni&#231;es q&#235; e mohon perspektiv&#235;n e v&#235;rtet&#235; njer&#235;sor dhe e b&#235;n te pamundshme kthes&#235;n historike n&#235; bot&#235;n e re. Prandaj ky mendim ne realitet &#235;sht&#235; i kufizuar ne v&#235;rtetimin e realitetit, kurse dimensionin e vet t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; e fiton vet&#235;m si mendim mbi kthimin e p&#235;rhersh&#235;m te asaj q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; artistike n&#235; art.
Pyetjet e Ni&#231;es p&#235;r artin jan&#235; pyetje te artistit autentik mbi kuptimin dhe p&#235;rspektivat e jet&#235;s p&#235;rsonale. Prandaj ai nuk merret me estetik&#235;n si ,,disiplin&#235;" f&#238;lozofike, as q&#235; e ka nd&#235;rtuar fare ndonj&#235; sistem jokontradiktor t&#235; estetik&#235;s shkencore. I t&#235;r&#235; opusi i Ni&#231;es n&#235; p&#235;rgjith&#235;si &#235;sht&#235; ana tjet&#235;r e poezis&#235; dhe e mendimit, kur k&#235;to nocione kuptohen tradicionalisht si polaritet i artit dhe i filozofis&#235;. T&#235; ashtuquajturat vepra filosofike, si p&#235;r shembull ,,Vllneti p&#235;r fuqi", jan&#235; po aq poetike sa &#235;sht&#235; ,,Zaratustra" vep&#235;r mendore. P&#235;r Ni&#231;en, arti thith forc&#235;n e vet nga fuqia transformuese e dehjes, magjepsjes dhe dashuris&#235;, nga vet&#235; jeta, e &#231;far&#235;do mir&#235;sie, shpirti, ndershm&#235;ria ose v&#235;rtet&#235;sia n&#235; p&#235;rgjith&#235;si, nuk ndikojn&#235; n&#235; imagjinat&#235;n krijuese artistike. Prandaj edhe teza e Ni&#231;es se ,,arti &#235;sht&#235; me i viefsh&#235;m se e v&#235;rteta" duhet t&#235; kuptohet n&#235; at&#235; v&#235;shtrim se arti (q&#235; nuk mund te jet&#235; pesimist), si stimulues i jet&#235;s, &#235;sht&#235; me i qen&#235;sish&#235;m se ajo q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; mbindjenjore, absolute, abstrakte filozofike, inteligjibile, etike, kognitive, thjesht shpirt&#235;rore.
Bota apolonike, bota e formave, e mas&#235;s, e harmonis&#235; — sipas Ni&#231;es — mund t&#235; paraqitet vet&#235;m n&#235; baze dionisiane, q&#235; ne esenc&#235; &#235;sht&#235; pa koh&#235; dhe pa kufi, q&#235; nuk mund te zhduket dhe q&#235; gjithmon&#235; paraqitet p&#235;rs&#235;ri. Elementi dionisian &#235;sht&#235; burimi i p&#235;rjetsh&#235;m i pashtersh&#235;m i krijimtaris&#235;, themeli i q&#235;ndrueshm&#235;ris&#235;, baza e thell&#235; e pashpjegueshme e botes. Ai elementi apolonik i b&#235;n t&#235; mundshme q&#235; t&#235; shfaqet, te zbulohet, ta marr&#235; fizionomin&#235; e vet. Antiteza e elementit dionisian dhe apolonik (megjith&#235;se edhe jo gjithmon&#235; me theksimin e t&#235; nj&#235;jtit element) &#235;sht&#235; gjithnj&#235; e pranishme n&#235; t&#235;r&#235; vepr&#235;n e Ni&#231;es, sikurse &#235;sht&#235; gjithnj&#235; e pranishme dilema e tij ne mes te krijimtaris&#235; dhe interpretimit, racionalisimit, madje edhe form&#235;simit te asaj krijimtarie. Mir&#235;po, kredoja jet&#235;sore dhe artistike e tij ka karakter dionisian dhe for&#231;a filozofike e Ni&#231;es nuk &#235;sht&#235; racionaliteti, deduksioni dhe logjika sokrato-platonike, por
nxitja artistike burimore e papenguar krijuese. Prandaj edhe krijimtaria me e par&#235;nd&#235;sishme p&#235;r t&#235; &#235;sht&#235; gjithmon&#235; me e viefshme se t&#235; folurit p&#235;r at&#235; q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; krijuar — Arti na e shpjegon jet&#235;n, por me te jeta b&#235;het e mundshme n&#235; p&#235;rgjith&#235;si. N&#235; loj&#235;n e artistit jasht&#235; koh&#235;s, nj&#235;koh&#235;sisht pasqyrohet edhe vet&#235; loja burimore e botes, loja herakike me guraleca, duke shpallur nj&#235;koh&#235;sisht edhe tragjik&#235;n e thell&#235; t&#235; jet&#235;s, si dhe t&#235; vetmen mund&#235;si q&#235; ajo t&#235; q&#235;ndroj&#235; ne shk&#235;lqimin e bukuris&#235; dhe te amshimit, n&#235; art. Prandaj, arsyetimi i vet&#235; jet&#235;s si fenomen estetik, p&#235;r Ni&#231;en, nuk &#235;sht&#235; konkluzion logjik, por imperativ ekzistenc&#238;al. Krijuesi i v&#235;rtet&#235; mbetet nga ana tjet&#235;r e vier&#235;s se te v&#235;rtet&#235;s nocionale, t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;s kategoriale, sepse p&#235;r shkak te se v&#235;rtet&#235;s do te ,,mund t&#235; shkat&#235;rroheshim".
Ne fillim te fjalimeve t&#235; Zaratustr&#235;s, n&#235; kapitullin e njohur ,,Mbi tri transformimet", &#235;sht&#235; paralajm&#235;ruar n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; simbolike bot&#235;kuptimi i Ni&#231;es mbi artistiken. Shpirti m&#235; par&#235; b&#235;het deve, shpirt i cili — pasi &#235;sht&#235; zhdukur per&#235;ndia — ka vullnet q&#235; t&#235; bart&#235;, q&#235; t&#235; merr&#235; p&#235;rsip&#235;r gjith&#231;ka q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; e v&#235;shtir&#235;. Njeriu, pra, &#235;sht&#235; i detyruar dhe mund t'i marr&#235; t&#235; gjitha mbi shpatullat e veta dhe si deveja q&#235; e bart barr&#235;n, ta bart&#235; t&#235; t&#235;r&#235; transcendenc&#235;n. Deveja n&#235; transformimin e dyt&#235; b&#235;het luan, &#231;lirimtar, bish&#235; grabitqare q&#235; — si nihilizmi evropian — i rr&#235;non te gjitha vlerat e vjetra e nuk mund te krijoj&#235; vlera t&#235; reja, por q&#235;, si inkarnim i vulinetit p&#235;r fuqi, ,,mund t'i krijoj&#235; vet&#235;s lirine p&#235;r krijimtari te re". I le&#231;itur nga zot&#235;ria i tij i fundit, per&#235;ndia, vet&#235;m k&#235;shtu njeriu lirin&#235; e individit mund ta v&#235;r&#235; p&#235;rmbi fuqin&#235; e tradit&#235;s. Ne vend ,,ti duhet" (Du sollst) vjen ,,Un&#235; dua" (Ich will). P&#235;r luan&#235;t t&#235; gjitha kriteret e moralit heteronom jan&#235; t&#235; padurueshme, prandaj liria duhet te fitohet si shpartallim i t&#235; gjitha vlerave t&#235; deritashme. Por luani n&#235; fund b&#235;het f&#235;mij&#235;. &#199;ilt&#235;ria, drejtp&#235;rdrejtshm&#235;ria e f&#235;mij&#235;s q&#235; ne loj&#235;n e vet naive e ngjall, dhe duke mos ditur as vet&#235; p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235;, e zbulon vet&#235; struktur&#235;n e kozmosit, kthimin e p&#235;rhersh&#235;m t&#235; s&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;s — ky &#235;sht&#235; funksioni dhe misioni i artistit. F&#235;mija jeton n&#235; nj&#235; dimension t&#235; ve&#231;ant&#235; t&#235; koh&#235;s, ai nuk &#235;sht&#235; i ngarkuar me t&#235; kaluar&#235;n, nuk mendon p&#235;r t&#235; ardhmen, nuk e planifikon, por t&#235;r&#235; koh&#235;n e mbledh ne ,,tash".

Ne t&#235;r&#235; ,,p&#235;rmbajtjen" e ,,Zarathustr&#235;s" &#235;sht&#235; gjithnj&#235; e pranishme dinamika e brendshme q&#235; gati shnd&#235;rrohet n&#235; fabule unike q&#235; m&#235; zhvillimin e vet gradual, me konfliktin vendimtar tragjik dhe me katarz&#235;n e vet e bashkon t&#235;r&#235; rrug&#235;n mendore t&#235; Zarathustr&#235;s dhe secil&#235;n pjes&#235;z, qoft&#235; edhe m&#235; te imt&#235;, t&#235; jet&#235;s s&#235; tij n&#235; veprim unik, thell&#235;sisht t&#235; lidhur dramatik. Nga aspekti i k&#235;tij uniteti, disa pjes&#235; t&#235; tekstit marrin kuptimin e vet t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; vet&#235;m n&#235; t&#235;r&#235;sin&#235;, n&#235; indin e p&#235;rgjithsh&#235;m, themelor t&#235; vepr&#235;s. Mir&#235;po, nj&#235;koh&#235;sisht, edhe k&#235;tu ,,stili" &#235;sht&#235; krejt&#235;sisht aforistik, fjalit&#235; jan&#235; t&#235; palidhura, kurse mendimi kontradiktor, madje, n&#235; dukje, edhe jokoherent, k&#235;shtu q&#235; &#231;do kapitull mund t&#235; lexohet ndaras si t&#235;r&#235;si krejt&#235;sisht e ve&#231;ant&#235;, madje edhe brenda kapitujve, disa fjali, disa maksima si mendime, n&#235; dukje t&#235; par&#235;, krejt&#235;sisht t&#235; pavarura, t&#235; palidhura me kontekstin tjet&#235;r. Por n&#235; fund t&#235; fundit kjo edhe &#235;sht&#235; karakteristika qen&#235;sore, kuintesenca e vepr&#235;s artistike: t&#235;r&#235;sia merr kuptim vet&#235;m ne base te holl&#235;sive, te imta, ne dukje — detajeve t&#235; par&#235;nd&#235;sishme, te dores se dyt&#235;, holl&#235;sive te hedhura si rast&#235;sisht dhe pavar&#235;sisht, detajeve q&#235; kan&#235; vler&#235;n e tyre te v&#235;rtet&#235; dhe t&#235; re vet&#235;m n&#235; t&#235;r&#235;sin&#235; e tyre. Nd&#235;rsa n&#235; veprat, traktatet e analizat e tjera filozofike ose shkencore t&#235; shkruara madje edhe ne m&#235;nyr&#235; sistematike (e sidomos ne eset&#235 :shkelje syri: , disa observacione, me disa deskripcione p&#235;rcjell&#235;se t&#235; fenomeneve te caktuara, mund te jen&#235; edhe t&#235; pavarura nga t&#235;r&#235;sia dhe t&#235; mos jen&#235; plot&#235;sisht t&#235; inkorporuara n&#235; t&#235;r&#235;sin&#235; e vepr&#235;s, ne mendimin themelor te tekstit (prandaj edhe mund t&#235; nxirren nga teksti, t&#235; shpjegohen m&#235; shum&#235; ose me gjer&#235 :shkelje syri: , arti autentik nuk e duron k&#235;t&#235;: po e ndryshuam edhe detalin m&#235; t&#235; vog&#235;l, e kemi prishur t&#235;r&#235;sin&#235;!

----------


## fisnik

vauhdon...

----------


## fisnik

ZARATHUSTRA

Libri i Zarathustr&#235;s — si i thot&#235; edhe n&#235;ntitulli — &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; gjith&#235; dhe p&#235;r ask&#235;nd. 
Vall&#235; a nuk ka menduar Ni&#231;e me k&#235;t&#235; se ky liber p&#235;rnj&#235;med u &#235;sht&#235; drejtuar t&#235; gjith&#235; atyre q&#235; munden dhe q&#235; din&#235; t'i afrohen. Por gjithashtu edhe askujt, do te thot&#235; asnj&#235; ,,lexuesi", asnj&#235;rit prej atyre q&#235; n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; pasive, pa ndryshimin e personalitetit t&#235; vet, pa u b&#235;r&#235; v&#234;te sakrifica te te nj&#235;jtit pasion, pa q&#235;ndrimin jet&#235;sor dhe ekstatik ndaj k&#235;tij teksti, shkurt i lexojn&#235; fjal&#235;t, e ,,nuk kan&#235; vesh" p&#235;r humnerat e thella t&#235; kuptimit t&#235; tyre. Ky &#235;sht&#235; liber p&#235;r te gjith&#235; — por kjo nuk do te thot&#235; p&#235;r k&#235;do, por p&#235;r secilin njeri si njeri, si mendimtar, si njeri q&#235; e arsyeton emrin njeri. Ky &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235;koh&#235;sisht liber p&#235;r ask&#235;nd, do te thot&#235; p&#235;r asnj&#235; kureshtar kuazi t&#235; dijsh&#235;m q&#235; interesohet vet&#235;m p&#235;r ndonj&#235; fragment ose ndonj&#235; ,,maksim&#235; te urt&#235;" te ve&#231;ant&#235; te k&#235;tij libri. Fatkeq&#235;sisht, u realiszua pik&#235;risht e kund&#235;rta: ky u b&#235; liber p&#235;r k&#235;do, p&#235;r interpret&#235; gjysmak&#235; dhe ,,lexues" leshko, p&#235;r te gjitha ato fund&#235;rrit&#235; intelektuale dhe morale t&#235; Gjermanis&#235; Imperiale, p&#235;r te gjith&#235;, vet&#235;m jo p&#235;r mendimtar&#235;t q&#235; do ta peshonin p&#235;rnj&#235;mend vier&#235;n e tij, p&#235;r artistin q&#235; do ta ndiente forc&#235;n e v&#235;rtet&#235; t&#235; tij.

Zaratustra — sado q&#235; gjuha e tij t&#235; duket e thjesht&#235; dhe e kuptueshme leht&#235; — pra, nuk mund t&#235; ,,interpretohet" as t&#235; ,,lexohet". Mir&#235;po, kjo kurrsesi nuk do te thot&#235; se duhet t'i ndjekim n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; t&#235; pajtueshme, shkurt se duhet t&#235; pajtohemi pa fjal&#235; me eksceset e tij aq t&#235; pap&#235;rs&#235;ritshme personale, por shpeshher&#235; edhe plot&#235;s&#235;sht t&#235; papranueshme. (Ky tekst, jo rrall&#235;, te ne do te zgjoj&#235; edhe revolt&#235;n kund&#235;r shum&#235; imazheve shkat&#235;rruese, te p&#235;rgjakshme, t&#235; mundshme t&#235; seza, eg&#235;rsive banditeske, gati patologjike, revolt&#235;n kund&#235;r urrejtjes aristokratike ndaj masave, ,,tuf&#235;s", q&#235;ndrimit p&#235;rbuz&#235;s ndaj grave etj. Por, pa marr&#235; parasysh t&#235; gjitha parashenjat negative dhe pozitive, nuk mund ta marrim k&#235;t&#235; liber si ndonj&#235; material t&#235; vdekur p&#235;r krahasime tona plot&#235;suese erudite, p&#235;r analiza dhe studime historike, linguistike, logjike dhe kognitive-teorike. Sepse at&#235;her&#235;, n&#235; t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;, n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; pun&#235; t&#235; vdekur libreske nuk do ta ndienim bukurin&#235; dhe forc&#235;n e asnj&#235; tingulli t&#235; atyre fjal&#235;ve, nuk do ta ndienim gurgullim&#235;n e atij lumi n&#235;ntok&#235;sor, nuk do ta shihnim madh&#235;shtin&#235; e vizioneve poetike dhe mendore, at&#235;her&#235; ky liber do t&#235; ishte vet&#235;m nj&#235; grumbull i pakuptimsh&#235;m, „jokonsekuent" dhe joshkencor i letr&#235;s. Ky liber nj&#235;mend i flet gjithkujt dhe nuk i flet askujt.

Filosofia e Ni&#231;es n&#235; t&#235;r&#235;si, pa dyshim, &#235;sht&#235; shprehje e period&#235;s s&#235; err&#235;t t&#235; zgjimeve pushtuese imperiale dhe e realitetit t&#235; eg&#235;r n&#235; koh&#235;n e nd&#235;rtimit t&#235; shekujve. E p&#235;rditshmja &#235;sht&#235; muzgu i t&#235; gjitha normave dhe vlerave etike, por me k&#235;to akoma t&#235; gjith&#235; mbulohen: edhe moralist&#235;t, edhe filozof&#235;t, edhe politikan&#235;t, edhe prij&#235;sit ushtarak&#235;. Ni&#231;e e shqeu at&#235; vel dhe i rivier&#235;soi t&#235; gjitha vlerat, por rebelimi i tij nuk i kalon kufijt&#235; e protestes verbale kund&#235;r zbukurimit moralist te situates ekzistuese amorale. Pik&#235;risht p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; arsye, duke mbetur n&#235; diagnoz&#235;, Ni&#231;e nuk pa rrug&#235;dalje tjet&#235;r nga ajo koh&#235; pos q&#235; t&#235; q&#235;ndronje, prandaj edhe e la aq t&#235; p&#235;rgjakshme dhe te fiksuar me p&#235;rjetim t&#235; thell&#235; artistike, pa perspektiv&#235; t&#235; qart&#235;, por edhe pa patetik&#235; t&#235; rrejshme, pa hipokrizi, pa filantropi abstrakte dhe mask&#235; t&#235; neveritjes jezuite. Kjo ishte madh&#235;shti qen&#235;sore, por edhe kufizim qen&#235;sor i t&#235;r&#235; nd&#235;rmarrjes jet&#235;sore grandiose t&#235; Ni&#231;es.
Ni&#231;e i cili aq shum&#235; aspirante drit&#235;n dhe b&#235;nte nj&#235; jet&#235; modeste p&#235;r at&#235; drit&#235;, duke punuar midis maleve t&#235; veta dhe pyjeve malore, u zhduk ne err&#235;sir&#235;n e vet dhe ne err&#235;sir&#235;n e koh&#235;s q&#235; e rrethonte. Fjala e tij magjike poetike dhe filozofike, e folur nga malet e larg&#235;ta dhe t&#235; larta, ku ajri ishte i ashp&#235;r, e tundi mbar&#235; bot&#235;n. ,,Si njeri — thot&#235; p&#235;rnte Gotfrid Ben (Gottfried Benn) — ishte i varf&#235;r, i past&#235;r — martir i madh... P&#235;r gjenerat&#235;n time ai ishte t&#235;rmet i epok&#235;s dhe gjeniu me i madh gjerman i gjuh&#235;s pas Luterit".

Zagreb -  Kroaci
D a n k o   G &#235; r l i q

fund

----------


## fisnik

*Postmodernizmi: Nietzsche dhe Ich ist eine Fiktion*  

Arsim REXHEPI  

Gjithë problematika e Disputit shkencor letrar-filozofik të dhjetëvjeçarëve të fundit sjellepështjellet rreth çështjes së Unit, të Subjektit pra. Sa pafund pyetje u bënë dhe vazhdojnë të bëhen rreth kësaj çështje të ndjeshme, në të cilën pikëprehen teoritë e psikoanalizës, psikologjisë, filozofisë, sociologjisë dhe, gjithsesi, teologjisë. Çështë Subjekti? Çe karakterizon atë? Si përkufizohet ai? Tevona, çështë Unë (Uni)? 

Mirëpo, megjithë varganin e mistershëm të pyetjeve si këto, përmbi nivelin e kërkimit ravijëzohen konturet e dy kryeçështjeve: A është subjekti e dhënë faktike apo i krijueshëm dhe a duhet të shikohet dhe përceptohet ekzistenca e tij nga vetë individi apo nga shoqëria? 

Në rastin e parë, në të cilin pra, mendohet se Uni dhe individualiteti i tij është një e dhënë faktike, Vetja, Uni, merret si diçka interne, e veçnjëhershme dhe e papërsëritshme, e cila orienton, organizon dhe përmbledh veprimet vetjake duke i shpërfaqur ato përmes veprash dhe gjuhës. Botëkuptimi tjetër ndërkaq përqendrohet në lidhjen e pandashme të Subjektit me trashëgiminë dhe akumulimin e tij social, e që ka të bëj kryekëput me përbërësit dhe kushtet që i vë dhe mundësitë që i jep jeta dhe shoqëria: gjinia, nënshtetësia, raca. I nënshtruar sistemeve të pafund dhe të ndërlikuara të mendimit, rregullave, ndikimeve, ndalesave dhe imponimeve të sistemeve të tjera antropologjike, sociale, kulturore dhe ekonomike Subjekti ndrydhet, copëzohet dhe, siç thotë Foucault, shqendërzohet (dezentralizohet). Një Unë i tillë i cili duhet të mbulojë shumësinë e kërkesave nga më të ndryshmet, të cilat atij ia vë përballë jeta dhe pozicioni i tij në shoqëri, siç u tha, përthyehet, duke investuar quantumin e tij mendor ndjenjësor përnjëherë në shumë sisteme tjera, të cilat urishëm dhe pamëshirshëm thithin panda nga ekzistenca e tij. Andaj ai është i detyruar të zhvillojë një instrumentarium mbrojtës mekanizmash gjuhësorë dhe psikologjikë, për të analizuar kështu dhe për të lokalizuar njëherësh vendin e tij në mbistrukturat rhizomatike të të qenurit. E tërë rruga e gjatë deri te vetvetja nis me pyetjen ankthshme: Çfarë jam Unë? 

Por, a ka vend për Unë në një botë kaq përftuese, të bërë dyll nga medialiteti dhe vizualiteti i gjithëpushtetshëm? A ka Unë në një botë gjithë anonimitet, indiferencë, numra dhe luftë? 

Nietzsche, subjektfilozofi i parë, si nihilist i pandreqshëm, ka menduar shkurt: Jo. Në veprat e tij të papërfunduara, të botuara nga studiuesi i tij i njohur K. Schlechta2, ai ka luftuar përkushtueshëm idenë e pranisë së subjektit, duke thënë se Subjekti si instancë është një fiksion, diçka e mvjershëruar (´etwas Erdichtetes) dhe, ngaqë ai gjithnjë Unin e mbërtheu nën llupën gjithçkaparëse të pluralitetit, nuk kishte si të mos e mohonte fundamentin modernist për Unin si njësi, gjë që sishte tjetër veç sajesës shekullore të unitarizmit teologjik. Edhe për këtë Nietzsche ka përfaqësuar Anti-Krishtin në sytë e teologëve të asaj dhe, gati me të njëjtin intensitet, të kohës sonë. 

Uni njerëzor për Nietzschen ishte një shumësi heterogjene, shumëfytyrore, një bashkëmbartje (kompozitum), që në vijimësi, pa ndërprerë, është e rrezikuar nga thyerja, copëzimi. Identiteti, ngaqë u është nënshtruar ligjeve të Gjuhës dhe Gramatikës, është diçka e padokumentueshme, e pavërtetueshme, dhe si i tillë gjithnjë divergjent. Gramatika paraqet për Nietzschen një kategori të mosbesueshme mu për faktin se ajo është gjithnjë në proces, në ndryshim, andaj, duke e pasqyruar dhe përmbledhur shpërfaqjen e Unit përmes Gjuhës, është e gabueshme, mendon ai, të besohet dhe mendohet në Unin si tërësi. Në këtë mënyrë edhe prodhimi i të vërtetave nga ana e njeriut është një pasojë reale e shumësisë së tij të brendshme. Predikimet teologjiko-moderniste të kohës për Nietzschen paraqesin një iluzionësi të athët, boshe, dhe si të tilla, për të sjanë veçse një mashtrim. Andaj ai pledon forcërisht në mbrojtje të shumësisë së Unit. Për këtë, sot është mëse e ndjeshme që ky mësim niçean është bërë themel i analizave dhe paraqitjeve shkencore rreth Unit. Uni, si instancë multiperspektive dhe plurale, ka zënë sot vendin kryesor në mes të mijëra përkufizimeve dhe kuptimeve tjera letrare, duke grishur gjithnjë me hapësinë dhe problematikën e tij. 

*Vdekja e Subjektit*  

Zoti ka vdekur. (... Shkurtim i teks. nga unë, A.R.) E mbytëm ne, - ju dhe unë!, kështu thotë Nietzsche në librin e tretë të pabotuar. Në këtë pohim nihilist, sa ironik aq edhe pragmatik, qëndron lozi përmbysës i periudhës së modernes. Në të zë fill edhe rrënimi i Subjektit si element zotërues në hierarkinë moderniste. Andaj edhe lë të kuptohet një paralele mes Zotit dhe Subjektit, sepse si njëri ashtu edhe tjetri term, për kohën në të cilën jetoi Nietzsche, kishin një brerore të plotfuqishme, që ata i bënte të paprekshëm. 

Pavdekësia si atribut i Zotit i ishte mveshur edhe Subjektit dhe përgjatë shekujve të Modernes e kishte mbrojtur atë në majë të përkufizimeve, në një lloj Olimpi, ku ai bënte Zeusin. Kështu kishte ndodhur derisa nuk ishin paraqitur heretikët e parë: Si Nietzsche pra, dhe si Heine (Lartë Zotynë ka vdekur,/dhe poshtë djalli ka ngordhur) e Rimbaud (Unë  është një tjetër!). Këto sthonë tjetër pos: ne nuk besojmë më në Zot as në Vetvete. Dhe si të bëhet me një botë të cilës për një çast i ke rrënuar Zotin dhe Njeriun? Nëse vendet sublime të ekzistencës njerëzore mbeten bosh, si të mbijetohet boshësia që lë prapa strumbullari i rrënuar e bërë hi? Zbulim i Nietzsches ka qenë çështja se Njeriu përgjatë mijëvjeçarëve e mveshi Zotin me lloj lloj atributesh, sa ai, Zoti, mori formën e një kukudhi herë-herë dhe si i tillë u bë i palegjitimueshëm. Në fakt njerëzit nuk besojnë Zotin, por sajesën që ata kanë krijuar gjatë mijëvjeçarëve (do të thotë, Krijuesin tonë e kemi krijuar ne vetë!!!??). Ky paradoks vdekjeprurës porse paraqet të vërtetën lakuriq, të cilën Nietzsche spara kishte guxim ta thoshte. Andaj për të, rrënimi i kësaj ngrehine subjektive paraqet çlirimin e Njeriut nga barra e një nënshtrimit të pranuar herë me vetdije e herë pa të. 

Ashtu si Vdekja e Zotit (gjithnjë atij Zotit iluzor, për të cilin pretendojnë religjionet) ka lënë për Nietzschen të njëjtën zbrazëti edhe vdekja e Subjektit, andaj ai predikon Mbinjeriun (Der Übermensch) dhe mu këtu, në këtë moment sublim ai vë themelet e një strategjie të re për ndërtimin enjë epoke tjetër, përtej principeve dhe ligjshmërive diskriminuese të Modernes: të një Epoke pa sundin absurd të idesë për Zotin dhe Subjektin. Tërësia pra, totaliteti, përfundon këtu, në këtë rrënim të monopoleve të Modernes: Idesë për Zotin dhe Idesë për Subjektin. Kështu bota u bë përrallë3 dhe raportet mes të vërtetës dhe shajnisë, pësuan tërmete pasojash të paanueshme. 

*Të Qenurit dhe Shajnia*  

Njeriu i Postmodernës, secili prej nesh pra, është një Odise në vete. Në lundrimin e tij anë e përtej deteve, duke u përballur me gjithë atë mori provokimesh të natyrës, Odisea dashur padashur ka ndërtuar një laboratorium dinakërie në vetvete, përmes të cilit ai ka mbijetuar gjithë tmerret dhe grishjet e udhëtimit te tij. Ambivalenca mitologjike pasqyrohet, megjithëse me rekuizita të tjera, edhe në njeriun e sotëm, këtë anonim të humbur në shumësinë e labirinthshme të realitetit gati vizual. Në pluhurin e kujtimeve të fëmijërisë, që ngjitet me rëndim përpjetë jetës, reflektohen pamje tregimesh, përrallash, mitesh, filmash dhe kështu, ajo, fëmijëria, e kaluara e njeriut të sotëm, ndotet nga prani të egra dhe shumë brutale të bashkohësisë sonë. Nëpër xhunglën e këtyre hibriditeve diabolike mes të qenmes dhe të mosqenmes, nëpër këtë botë shajnie, duke humbur përqendrimin në botën reale, njeriu ynë i sotëm, nis e krijon idhuj të rinj, të vërteta të reja, identitete të reja, dhe, gjithnjë në shërbim të kërkimit të një strehe, një azili shpëtimtar, ai krijon botën e tij gjysmëfantastike dhe gjysmëpërrallore. Një njeri i tillë, skemi pse të tërbohemi duke shtrydhur pesimizim tonë të limontë, ka rrëshqitur dhe ka rënë në lymin përbindësh të pamundësisë për të ndryshuar diçka me vetën e tij dhe me botën. Refugjiumi i tij prej anonimati përjashton para së gjithash Subjektin dhe, për të qenë përralla edhe më e tmerrshme, boshin e krijuar me këtë rast individi i sotëm nuk është në gjendje ta zëvendësojë me diçka shpresëdhënëse. Andaj ai, duke mos mundur të përcaktojë realitetin dhe ta dallojë atë nga shajnia pushtuese, jeton me frikë, me ankthin e përditshëm të përhumbjes. Janë qindra milionë gurë të tillë të që përbëjnë mozaikun e errët të civilizimit tonë perëndimor. 

I pari shkrimtar në këtë botë, që diagnostifikoi letrarisht këtë sëmundje apokaliptike të civilizimit tonë ishte hebreu nga Shën Petërburgu i viteve njëzetë, Konstantin Vaginov. Në veprat e tij ai, megjithëse në mes të njëzetave, po demaskonte që në zanafillë Kundër-Evolucionin e Revolucionit të Tetorit dhe botën e re të Diktaturës së Proletariatit. 

*(Në numrin e ardhshëm: Konstantin Vaginov dhe fillet e Letërsisë Postmoderne)*  

(Footnotes) 

1 Unë- është një fikcion. 

2 Friedrich Nietzsche: Siehe Nietzsche: Gesammelte Werke. Hrg. von K. Schlechta. Bd. 3. Aus dem Nachlass der Achtzigerjahre. 

3 die wahre Welt zur Fabel geworden ist. Nietzsche: Götzen-Dämmerungen. Bd. 5. Hrg. von K. Schlechta

----------

